# When everyone is going to Disneyland Paris update 2023



## Cyrano

Bonjour DISers

We have a new thread so that DISers can post up when they are going to Disneyland Paris.

The dates will be updated in the list on the 1st post.

Have fun planning.

*LIST OF DISERS GOING TO DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS*

*2023:*

*January 2023:



February 2023:



March 2023:



April 2023:*

Bigwands 16th-17th April


*May 2023:*




*June 2023:*

Chuckers 11th - 15th June SL

Lisajl

Teamubr 15th - 18th June SL

arjwdwgirl 19th - 22nd June SL
​*July 2023:



August 2023:*



*September 2023:*



*October 2023:

Nov 2020:*


----------



## HappyPanda

I am going from 12th - 16th March 2012 and am staying in Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

HappyPanda said:


> I am going from 12th - 16th March 2012 and am staying in Hotel Cheyenne



Added to the list


----------



## princessmummy

PLease can you add me to the list.....

Last time for a while probably as WDW in 2013.....

Adagio aparthotel 1st-5th april 2012


----------



## jamieclayton9

Could you please add me 

I will be going on the 8th october to 11th october staying in the Santa Fe. 

Seems like a long way to go yet. 

Thankyou


----------



## Cyrano

princessmummy said:


> PLease can you add me to the list.....
> 
> Last time for a while probably as WDW in 2013.....
> 
> Adagio aparthotel 1st-5th april 2012





jamieclayton9 said:


> Could you please add me
> 
> I will be going on the 8th october to 11th october staying in the Santa Fe.
> 
> Seems like a long way to go yet.
> 
> Thankyou



Added you both to the list


----------



## DLPDreams

Strange - mine seems to have dropped off on the new list 

Please could you add us:

3rd June - 8th June 2012 

No hotel as of yet....  still waiting for that 'great' offer!


----------



## Cyrano

DLPDreams said:


> Please could you add us:
> 
> 3rd June - 8th June 2012



Added to the list


----------



## donna307

18th - 23th September me (Donna) My friend Andrea and her little girl Nicol (5)e


----------



## Cyrano

donna307 said:


> 18th - 23th September me (Donna) My friend Andrea and her little girl Nicol (5)e



Added to the list. I am sure your friend's DD will have a great time


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Please add me to the list for March 29 to April 1 and also we have changed our May dates to May 6 to 11. Both NBC. July is Cheyenne and June is Park & Suites Village. Thank you.


----------



## Cyrano

cherrymarzipan said:


> Please add me to the list for March 29 to April 1 and also we have changed our May dates to May 6 to 11. Both NBC. July is Cheyenne and June is Park & Suites Village. Thank you.



List updated


----------



## Pumbaa7287

We will be there at some point between July 2-9th this year.


----------



## Cyrano

Pumbaa7287 said:


> We will be there at some point between July 2-9th this year.



Added to the list


----------



## finmummy

We are going on the 9-11th Feb, hotel Santa Fe, 2 adults and 2 children, can't wait


----------



## Cyrano

finmummy said:


> We are going on the 9-11th Feb, hotel Santa Fe, 2 adults and 2 children, can't wait



Added to the list


----------



## irishmam

I'm going the same time as chaoscupcake 14th - 17th Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

irishmam said:


> I'm going the same time as chaoscupcake 14th - 17th Santa Fe



Hi irishmam . Elaine, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added your dates to the calendar on the 1st post


----------



## snooty3

HappyPanda said:


> I am going from 12th - 16th March 2012 and am staying in Hotel Cheyenne



DH and I are going to be in DLP March 25-March 28th enroute to Florence, Italy to see DD who is studying abroad this semester!


----------



## snooty3

snooty3 said:


> DH and I are going to be in DLP March 25-March 28th enroute to Florence, Italy to see DD who is studying abroad this semester!



Oops, Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

snooty3 said:


> DH and I are going to be in DLP March 25-March 28th enroute to Florence, Italy to see DD who is studying abroad this semester!



Added to the list


----------



## CoMickey

We are traveling to France for two weeks in early Oct and will be at DLP Oct. 1-3 and we are in the early planning stages and having fun.  We live 1 hour from DLR in Anaheim and I am so excited to visit DLP!


----------



## Cyrano

CoMickey said:


> We are traveling to France for two weeks in early Oct and will be at DLP Oct. 1-3 and we are in the early planning stages and having fun.  We live 1 hour from DLR in Anaheim and I am so excited to visit DLP!



Have fun planning your DLP trip.

Added to the list


----------



## DLPDreams

Me again 

Please could you also add us for:

29th November - 2nd December 2012 (I can't find a Christmas smilie!?)

We are finally getting to go to DLRP for some Christmas Cheer!  Can't wait - no hotel booked yet (I'm sensing a theme here!) but will update when we do.  Flights all sorted though so definite booking .

6 of us - DH/Me, DM/DSD, DD1 & DD2


----------



## Cyrano

DLPDreams said:


> Me again
> 
> Please could you also add us for:
> 
> 29th November - 2nd December 2012 (I can't find a Christmas smilie!?)
> 
> We are finally getting to go to DLRP for some Christmas Cheer!  Can't wait - no hotel booked yet (I'm sensing a theme here!) but will update when we do.  Flights all sorted though so definite booking .
> 
> 6 of us - DH/Me, DM/DSD, DD1 & DD2



Added to the list 

Here is a smiley for you


----------



## tiggerifictiggers

October 17th - 19th, Dream Castle 

Can't wait!  First trip to DLP and it's thanks to Sky's free tickets that kick started the trip!   Very much looking forward to seeing how Disney decorates the parks for HALLOWEEN!!  First ride I'm heading for is Tower of Terror


----------



## WillowMead

.


----------



## smallpig

We've booked again! 3rd trip with our Fantasy APs, making good use of them! 

Going on 28 Apr - 1 May, Eurostar via Lille and staying at the Elysee Val d'europe. Can't wait!


----------



## MummyMinnie

We're going 3-8th June, Explorers.  Another one making use of the Sky tickets, can't wait to see the parks for the 20th Anniversary.! 

p.s just realised this will be our 10th trip!!! wow


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

hello can you please update mine as its changed a little, it is now;

september 12th to 20th at sequoia lodge 

manage to add on a couple of days and upgrade


----------



## Cyrano

Donald Ducks wife said:


> hello can you please update mine as its changed a little, it is now;
> 
> september 12th to 20th at sequoia lodge
> 
> manage to add on a couple of days and upgrade



Updated


----------



## Ruthie25

8th to 13th October, Hotel New York  - Honeymoon, and first trip for my Husband to Be. Little does he know it won't be his last!


----------



## disneylandarchives

In Three Weeks! March 13th


----------



## Cyrano

Ruthie25 said:


> 8th to 13th October, Hotel New York  - Honeymoon, and first trip for my Husband to Be. Little does he know it won't be his last!





disneylandarchives said:


> In Three Weeks! March 13th



Added to the list


----------



## mark66

We are off on April 12th and 13th, drive via Eurotunnel and one night at the Hotel L'eysee, we stayed there last August and much prefered it to the Disney hotels, a lot of local food options without the crowds but use of a free shuttle and use of early opening! Staying here and buying annual passes has saved a fortune this year!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## torsie24

Hi 

We'll be there May 22-25th my birthday is the 24th 

Staying at NPB


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

We have another trip planned,  November 20th to 22nd 2 nights at Santa fe


----------



## jeskat

First ever trip booked september 28th - october 2nd staying at Disneyland Hotel, It will also be my 30th Birthday while we are there


----------



## dawnydoo

Hi. We are staying at Le Chene Gris & visiting the Parks everyday using Our wonderful  APs from 3rd - 7th June. It goes without saying that WE CANNOT WAIT 
Cheers Dawn


----------



## Cyrano

torsie24 said:


> Hi
> 
> We'll be there May 22-25th my birthday is the 24th
> 
> Staying at NPB





Donald Ducks wife said:


> We have another trip planned,  November 20th to 22nd 2 nights at Santa fe





jeskat said:


> First ever trip booked september 28th - october 2nd staying at Disneyland Hotel, It will also be my 30th Birthday while we are there





dawnydoo said:


> Hi. We are staying at Le Chene Gris & visiting the Parks everyday using Our wonderful  APs from 3rd - 7th June. It goes without saying that WE CANNOT WAIT
> Cheers Dawn



Added to the list


----------



## princessphoebe

woohoo! please can you add me, we are going in 3 weeks, 26th-30th March, staying at Santa Fe, very excited!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you!


----------



## Vala

April 27 to May 1, ETAP Val D' Europe.

I know it's madness, but for some reason they always schedule the pin events when it's crazy busy.


----------



## Cyrano

Vala said:


> April 27 to May 1, ETAP Val D' Europe.
> 
> I know it's madness, but for some reason they always schedule the pin events when it's crazy busy.



Added to the list


----------



## suzybear6

Just booked 

We'll be there 6th-8th June staying at DCR.

Off to book a couple of nights offsite now for before and after so we can have leisurely journeys 

Luv Suzy


----------



## amyja89

Put me down for the Disneyland Hotel September 20th - 23rd!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both


----------



## Pooh's Bear

We've now changed our date to November and have actually booked the week from work!

We're looking to stay at the Sequoia Lodge and we are travelling on the Eurostar this time - last time we did a coach tour and and it took from 7am until 8.30pm.....never again!!

Hoping to see some Christmas decorations 

Looking forward to going back!


----------



## scampbunny

spose i best be added lol

8th - 11th june - cheyenne!!!


----------



## ShrumpUK

Me, eldest daughter and her 2 girls are going for a girlie trip, 19th - 23rd September, Cheyenne Hotel.


----------



## Cyrano

Pooh's Bear said:


> We've now changed our date to November and have actually booked the week from work!
> 
> We're looking to stay at the Sequoia Lodge and we are travelling on the Eurostar this time - last time we did a coach tour and and it took from 7am until 8.30pm.....never again!!
> 
> Hoping to see some Christmas decorations
> 
> Looking forward to going back!



Once your dates are booked let us know so we can update the list 



scampbunny said:


> spose i best be added lol
> 
> 8th - 11th june - cheyenne!!!



Added to the list 



ShrumpUK said:


> Me, eldest daughter and her 2 girls are going for a girlie trip, 19th - 23rd September, Cheyenne Hotel.



Hi ShrumpUK . Elaine, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## zinderella

SEQUOIA LODGE 3rd - 6th June

Yippppeee!!! Back again.


----------



## irongirlof12

We are going from 19th to 22nd october staying a t disneys new york hotel


----------



## HappyPanda

Sequoia Lodge - 7th - 10th June


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you all


----------



## seanpurdy2

we are taking the little ones from August 24th to the 28th
 We haven't been since 2009. Were all very excited


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## aliscrapper

We're staying at the Santa Fe 5th-8th June!


----------



## Cyrano

aliscrapper said:


> We're staying at the Santa Fe 5th-8th June!



Added to the list


----------



## aliscrapper

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



thank you!


----------



## A dream is a wish

Hi, we'll be there July 26th - 31st, at Santa Fe. I haven't been for 10 years and this time I get to share it with my daughter, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Cyrano

A dream is a wish said:


> Hi, we'll be there July 26th - 31st, at Santa Fe. I haven't been for 10 years and this time I get to share it with my daughter, I'm so excited!!!



Added to the list


----------



## A dream is a wish

Thank you


----------



## Whisky In A VAse

We are going 22nd October - 26th October... All excited here...


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Disney Princesses LW

we are going 30th October - 3rd November hoping to see dreams and all the 20th anniversary celebrations


----------



## Cyrano

Disney Princesses LW said:


> we are going 30th October - 3rd November hoping to see dreams and all the 20th anniversary celebrations



Added to the list


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Can we be added please, 1st - 4th September hotel new York


----------



## Cyrano

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Can we be added please, 1st - 4th September hotel new York



Added to the list


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

Just booked today 15th - 18th September!!! 

Bit of a spur of the minute thing as DH wanted to see the 20th Anniversary Dreams fireworks. Hadn't planned this as we're off to OKW 5 weeks later.....but I am a little excited now


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

Forgot to add we're in hotel cheyenne!


----------



## Ware Bears




----------



## Koopmanclan

We going 21st -23rd August
Magic Circus hotel

Very excited 

First time as a family....last time was our honeymoon


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## foquita

i'm going november 27th - 29th and staying in the hotel cheyenne 

first time since about 2001 or 2002!


----------



## torsie24

Hiya  My May 22nd-25th trip is now at the HNY, not the NPB :


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## singsweetnightingale

I just booked my first ever Disney holiday! I'm staying at the Sante Fe hotel from 29th of August - 3rd of September, for my 24th birthday on the 30th.


----------



## LuciferTheCat

My next visits are:

- May 20 till May 26 (6n/7d in Sequoia Lodge)
- June 24 till June 26 (2n/3d in Magic Circus)

In June it will be my first stay in Magic Circus, I hope it will be good !

And then I'm going back end August, beginning September because I have to renew my Dreampas then

Other trips I'm planning right now, end October for Halloween. And end November or December for Christmas season


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated 


singsweetnightingale said:


> I just booked my first ever Disney holiday! I'm staying at the Sante Fe hotel from 29th of August - 3rd of September, for my 24th birthday on the 30th.



Hi singsweetnightingale  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

Hoping you'll have lots of fun on here    please join in with any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 



LuciferTheCat said:


> My next visits are:
> 
> - May 20 till May 26 (6n/7d in Sequoia Lodge)
> - June 24 till June 26 (2n/3d in Magic Circus)
> 
> In June it will be my first stay in Magic Circus, I hope it will be good !
> 
> And then I'm going back end August, beginning September because I have to renew my Dreampas then
> 
> Other trips I'm planning right now, end October for Halloween. And end November or December for Christmas season


Lucky you!


----------



## tennisfan

Forgot to post on here my dates;

Going 3rd-6th June staying at the Sequoia Lodge & 26th-28th November staying at the Santa Fe


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## donna307

donna307 said:


> 18th - 23th September me (Donna) My friend Andrea and her little girl Nicol (5)e



Forgot to say where I was staying! Newport Bay Club Hotel


----------



## Ware Bears




----------



## MrsCaptKirk

We leave in exactly 2 months from today! (Time change and all makes it exactly from today).


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi MrsCaptKirk,

Welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board .

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm 




MrsCaptKirk said:


> We leave in exactly 2 months from today! (Time change and all makes it exactly from today).



where are you staying?


----------



## neobear

Hiya, We are going for our 1st ever trip on the 5th-8th June and staying in the Hotel New York! Excited!!  xx


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Becgaz

We're going 24th-28th Sept and staying in Seqoia lodge. Excited is an understatement!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## ROBEAR84

Can't believe I forgot to add us! 

We are staying at the Sequoia from the 3rd - 7th June


----------



## Laura678

Can you please update mine. June 5-9. Now staying in the SQL


----------



## ev08

Hello!

We'll be there from the 4th to the 7th June. Staying at the DLH.

Soooooooo excited


----------



## Bexx

Laura678 said:


> Can you please update mine. June 5-9. Now staying in the SQL



Done 



ev08 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We'll be there from the 4th to the 7th June. Staying at the DLH.
> 
> Soooooooo excited



You're on the list now too


----------



## Mum to Belle

We are booked to go 21st-25th November staying at Sequoia Lodge   

(unless an offer comes up and we can upgrade to Hotel New York for next to nothing!!  )


----------



## BethEJo

My friend and I are going August 10th-12th.
No accommodation booked as of yet though!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## KirstyLilian

We're going 24th-30th June, staying in camping la village parisien....we've booked a holiday chalet for the week! hurrah!!


----------



## Bexx

List updated


----------



## elstoleno

9-14 August at the Santa Fe


----------



## Florida Mel

Hi everyone 

Just booked a 4 day trip to DLP staying at the Dream Castle from 27th August 2012.

Hoping to have a day in Paris and 3 days in the Disney parks


----------



## DLPdaft

elstoleno said:


> 9-14 August at the Santa Fe



added you 



Florida Mel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just booked a 4 day trip to DLP staying at the Dream Castle from 27th August 2012.
> 
> Hoping to have a day in Paris and 3 days in the Disney parks



added to the list


----------



## bonhoga

Sequoia Lodge 13th to 17th July .........Hurrah for Flash sales 
Kaye


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list Kaye


----------



## giuly09

Giulia - July 21st to 24th Dream Castle


----------



## jothp

Just realised I hadn't posted here.  We are going 4th - 9th June staying offsite and at DLH.


----------



## Bexx

You're both on the list now


----------



## Johnny_boy

12-15 June 2012 at the Hotel Cheyenne - flash sale


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## Mattscott

I just discovered that I will be a solo traveler from June 27th to the 31st.

First time and looking forward to it


----------



## Bexx

I'm sure will have a great time!   Any idea where you are staying yet?


----------



## MrsCaptKirk

We will be staying at the Newport Bay from June 19 - 24, 2012.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Mum to Belle

Forgot to say  for adding me - it's official now we're on the list!


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Hooray, we've booked for September!  Please add me for September 24 to 29 at the Sequoia Lodge (first time there so very excited).


----------



## Mattscott

Bexx said:


> I'm sure will have a great time!   Any idea where you are staying yet?


Not a clue!!!


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list cherrymarzipan.   Sequoia Lodge is lovely. 



Mattscott said:


> Not a clue!!!



If you need any help deciding, just ask.  You will get lots of helpful opinions!


----------



## lush

Sequoia Lodge 26th-29th November 2012


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## K8T

11th-13th July 12. Newport Bay

Fingers crossed it is a better experience than last time!  OH thinks we are mad - I am trusting Mickey not to let me down!


----------



## Johnny_boy

Hi my dates are right but I'm going in July not June  Maybe I could go both times!


----------



## Bexx

Added you K8T - you will have a great time! 

Changed you to July, Johnny boy.


----------



## Belle's World

We are going from 24th-27th June at the Cheyenne.


----------



## Johnny_boy

Bexx said:


> Changed you to July, Johnny boy.



Thank you


----------



## nobby

June 3-5


----------



## Mum to Belle

Hi! 

Please can you "upgrade me" to Hotel New York for our November trip?! 

Thank you!!


----------



## lush

Mum to Belle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please can you "upgrade me" to Hotel New York for our November trip?!
> 
> Thank you!!



And me please. I upgraded today! So excited, I've never stayed in the HNY before!! 

Thanks!


----------



## Bexx

Sorry for ignoring everyone!!  You have all be added/upgraded now!


----------



## Cyrano

Time to get added too 

Hotel Cheyenne 9th - 13th November


----------



## Mum to Belle

Bexx said:


> Sorry for ignoring everyone!!  You have all be added/upgraded now!



Thanks Becky!!


----------



## Bexx

Cyrano said:


> Time to get added too
> 
> Hotel Cheyenne 9th - 13th November



It's official! 



Mum to Belle said:


> Thanks Becky!!



Thank you - you're very welcome.


----------



## rugrats

Hotel Cheyenne. 17th to 23rd March 2013.


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list   Right at the bottom, but you're on the list!!!


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

Since I got a good deal ( 2 nights free ) our November trip is now 19th to 23rd and it's still the santa fe


----------



## .Pixie.Dust.

Hello all!

It's been a very long time since I've been on here, but it's good to be back and have somewhere to talk about the magic again!!  

I am off back to Disneyland June 30th - July 3rd, staying at the Hotel New York, after a very long wait to be finally returning there! We couldn't be more excited 

Rhianna x


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list now .Pixie.Dust.  Feel free to chat away about your trip! 

And I've updated your trip dates Donalds Ducks wife.


----------



## Jonjo

Add me too please 

How can you not resit booking a trip when there is a two day free offer running.  Booked for 7th - 13th March 2013 at the Hotel Santa Fe.


----------



## Bexx

Added you Jonjo


----------



## Mummy Minnie

Booked for 18- 22nd November at The Disneyland hotel - 2 nights free too good an opportunity to miss.


----------



## Corbisblue

We are going for our first visit this summer! Will be there July 4th - 7th. I'm super pumped!


----------



## stargatebarbie

cant belive ive not put myself on the list yet
so we are 21st to 26th july in  the trusty old kyriad hopefully with fantasy passes


----------



## Jonjo

Bexx said:


> Added you Jonjo



Thank you Bexx


----------



## Bexx

Everybody's on the list   And thanks Jonjo - you're welcome


----------



## Corbisblue

Bexx said:


> Everybody's on the list   And thanks Jonjo - you're welcome



Thank you!


----------



## Neeny17

I'll be there on 1st August! Please could you add me?


----------



## Ware Bears

You're added   where are you staying and how long for?


----------



## Trevski220

Hi everybody first post on the board, heading to Disneyland Paris June 17-21st staying at Hotel New York


----------



## Bexx

You are on the list Trevski220  Welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board .

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, and DIS posting guidelines can be found here http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## Trevski220

Thanks very much


----------



## gemma85

hi i'm new to forum and to disneyland paris. i am off to disneyland with my son and his dad in feb 18-22nd for 4nighta/5days. had origionally planned to go end of march but couldnt wait that long. cant believe ive got to 26 and never been.....i will be like a big kid as i love disney


----------



## grad06

Hi we are going 11th-14th August.
Going with DH, DD 16 years old and 2 DD friends.
Staying at NBC.

Very excited.


----------



## ejm24

Hi everyone, we are going to dlp for our first time at halloween, we love the christmas season and been once in summer.  

My oldest boy has twisted my arm to go for halloween this year instead of christmas, we are all so excited, cant wait to go back.   

We go 22nd October for 4 nights in the New York Hotel.


----------



## MrsSDW

We're going 12-16 November to the DLH. Me, DH and DD. Excited much??


----------



## Neeny17

Ware Bears said:


> You're added   where are you staying and how long for?



Oh, sorry, forgot to say  We're only going to be there for one day (coach trip), so not staying anywhere.


----------



## Ware Bears

gemma85 said:


> hi i'm new to forum and to disneyland paris. i am off to disneyland with my son and his dad in feb 18-22nd for 4nighta/5days. had origionally planned to go end of march but couldnt wait that long. cant believe ive got to 26 and never been.....i will be like a big kid as i love disney


Hi gemma85  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

Becky, Elaine and I are hoping you'll have lots of fun on here    please join in with any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 

p.s. I was a LOT older than 26 the first time I went to Disney!! 



grad06 said:


> Hi we are going 11th-14th August.
> Going with DH, DD 16 years old and 2 DD friends.
> Staying at NBC.
> 
> Very excited.


 



ejm24 said:


> Hi everyone, we are going to dlp for our first time at halloween, we love the christmas season and been once in summer.
> 
> My oldest boy has twisted my arm to go for halloween this year instead of christmas, we are all so excited, cant wait to go back.
> 
> We go 22nd October for 4 nights in the New York Hotel.






MrsSDW said:


> We're going 12-16 November to the DLH. Me, DH and DD. Excited much??






Neeny17 said:


> Oh, sorry, forgot to say  We're only going to be there for one day (coach trip), so not staying anywhere.




List updated.


----------



## kel0709

Hi we are going 18th march 2013 staying at HNY, it will be our 2nd trip for me, dh, and our 2 ds's will be aged 3 and 5. My brother and his girlfriend are also coming for their 1st trip!


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list kel0709  How long are you staying for?

I love it when we take people on their first visit to Disney


----------



## flic

Hello everyone, first post for me.

I'm heading on the 23rd of August for FIVE nights, can't wait!


----------



## Bexx

Welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board flic .  You're on the list now! 

You will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!

Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## flic

Thank you very much Bexx


----------



## barrington

hi

my first trip to DLP 2nd - 6th october, staying at SL with other half and daughters aged 3 & 8. cant wait now and picked up some great tips from this board already


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list barrington  

Really hope you enjoy your first trip.  Sequoia Lodge is a great choice too.


----------



## Bexx

I've just added myself to the list!! 

Staying 20th - 23rd December at the Hotel New York to celebrate DH's 50th birthday.


----------



## Ware Bears

Woo hoo!!   


Bexx said:


> I've just added myself to the list!!
> 
> Staying 20th - 23rd December at the Hotel New York to celebrate DH's 50th birthday.


I know I'm always banging on about it  but celebrating my 50th there last year was the best birthday EVER!!  I hope your DH has just as good a time   plus you'll have all the Christmassy stuff too!


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

Another trip for us again.

March 18th to 22nd at hotel cheyenne


----------



## Disneyfied family

Another trip for us 25th to 28th September Davy Crockett Ranch
Tinks_89 will be coming as part of the family


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both


----------



## dawnydoo

Please add Our next trip 
October 29th to November 2nd 2012 staying at the Radisson Blu again 
Cheers Dawn.


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list dawnydoo. 



Ware Bears said:


> I know I'm always banging on about it  but celebrating my 50th there last year was the best birthday EVER!!  I hope your DH has just as good a time   plus you'll have all the Christmassy stuff too!



Thanks Elaine.   We went to DLP for a belated 40th birthday bash for DH and we also went for my 40th.  I felt a bit guilty suggesting it again, but he seems to have come round to the idea!!


----------



## princessjodiebo

hurrah i finally get to add myself to the list 

travelling on the 2nd December for 3 nights to celebrate my Birthday at sequoia lodge 

best part is that i have to vent my excitement on here as its a surprise trip for the kids 

may even do a trip report


----------



## Bexx

And you're on princessjodiebo.


----------



## Aurynn

I finally get to join this list again! DB and I are going July 5-6.


----------



## Bexx

You are on the list Aurynn


----------



## nahteb20

We will be off to disneyland Paris again on the 22nd of July- 27th staying in the Carpark with our Motorhome. 
We will also be taking my parents and niece and nephew who will be staying in a Motorhome too  it will be their first trip to dlrp xx


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## poppie123

Please can you add me.

6th-10th of January staying at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Laura678

August 9-12th sequoia lodge


----------



## Bexx

You're both on the list


----------



## RobynPrincess

We're going 30th Dec - 2nd Jan


----------



## Bexx

RobynPrincess said:


> We're going 30th Dec - 2nd Jan



Seeing in the New Year at Disney   Do you know where you're staying yet?


----------



## RobynPrincess

Bexx said:


> Seeing in the New Year at Disney   Do you know where you're staying yet?



Yes we have booked the Novotel  no way we could afford DLP prices lol the Disneyland hotel was 2454 for 3 nights without tickets :-O


----------



## Madhattr

Three weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## Bexx

RobynPrincess said:


> Yes we have booked the Novotel  no way we could afford DLP prices lol the Disneyland hotel was 2454 for 3 nights without tickets :-O



Whew - a bit steep!  



Madhattr said:


> Three weeks from tomorrow!



Would you like me to add you to the list?


----------



## brinbunny

Myself and DS14 are going:

1st-6th August staying in the cheyenne - going back after 7 years away! JUST SO EXCITED 

AND


We are going 30thDec - 2nd Jan in the Novotel, Our 1st proper new year anywhere, and with a certain princess so a great new year spent with friends.  Bearing in mind i arrive home from our annual crimbo holiday to devon and have a 48hr turnaround for the cases and washing!!!!!!


----------



## Bexx

You're now on the list (twice) brinbunny and welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board .  

You will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!

Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.



> We are going 30thDec - 2nd Jan in the Novotel



Sorry if I'm being nosey, but is it just complete coincidence that you are staying at the same place on the same dates as RobynPrincess?


----------



## brinbunny

Bexx said:


> You're now on the list (twice) brinbunny and welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board .
> 
> You will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!
> 
> Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own
> 
> Sorry if I'm being nosey, but is it just complete coincidence that you are staying at the same place on the same dates as RobynPrincess?




Thanks for the welcome - I have been lurking in the shadows for a while and in particular I love your up to date resturant reviews with photos of the menus, it has helped me plan so much.

As it happens RoybnPrincess is my disney guru, and official new year trip coordinator, we only live 2 mins away from each other - I can see her house from mine.  So no it was not random that we are there at the same time - unless she switches to the DLH


----------



## RobynPrincess

brinbunny said:


> Thanks for the welcome - I have been lurking in the shadows for a while and in particular I love your up to date resturant reviews with photos of the menus, it has helped me plan so much.
> 
> As it happens RoybnPrincess is my disney guru, and official new year trip coordinator, we only live 2 mins away from each other - I can see her house from mine.  So no it was not random that we are there at the same time - unless she switches to the DLH



Not unless I win the lottery  and then I'll pay for you too don't worry


----------



## amylouv

The boyfriend and I are away on the 16th September-19th staying at the Sequoia Lodge. Got such a great deal with Voyage Prive - £350pp for flights, 4 day park pass and bed and breakfast! We went over Easter weekend in April and I just had to go back!


----------



## Neeny17

Hi, could you change my trip date from the 1st August to the 4th - 5th August? Only things have had to change.


----------



## Ware Bears

amylouv said:


> The boyfriend and I are away on the 16th September-19th staying at the Sequoia Lodge. Got such a great deal with Voyage Prive - £350pp for flights, 4 day park pass and bed and breakfast! We went over Easter weekend in April and I just had to go back!


Hi amylouv  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

Becky, Elaine and I are hoping you'll have lots of fun on here    please join in with any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 

I've added you to the list. 




Neeny17 said:


> Hi, could you change my trip date from the 1st August to the 4th - 5th August? Only things have had to change.



Amended.


----------



## Neeny17

Thank you muchly


----------



## rhenkt

Hi folks, we're heading to DLP on November 7 or 8 (weekdays).  I thought this would be a good time since weekdays in November are usually pretty slow here in California, but it turns out the French schools are on holiday during that time?  Will the crowds be huge?

Also this site has been a great resource for DLP trip planning, especially the dining reviews.  

thanks


----------



## Bexx

Hello rhenkt and welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board  I've added you to the list. 

I'm afraid it will be very busy as you are visiting during a French school holiday.  I don't know where you are staying, but if you planning to stay on site you can take advantage of Extra Magic Hours.

Glad you are finding this site helpful. Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## the_princess

Hi

We are going on the 13th of August, for one day while we're staying in Paris.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## DeeGeeNL

Hi

We are going on our first ever disney trip 9-13 Feb staying at HNY. Surprise trip for our son who will be 6 at Christmas. 

Dee


----------



## Bexx

Hello DeeGeeNL and welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board . I've added you to the list.  

You will find lots of help for planning your first DLP trip on here, and everyone's very friendly!  Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## aobh

add me pls!!!!!!!!

Me, DH, DD (8) & DS (4) are going back to DLRP on 18/3/13 staying in sequoia lodge for 4 nights


----------



## Ware Bears

You're added!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

We are going on October 26th until 2nd November ... staying in an apartment at Adagio Val de Europe. Really looking forward to another Disneyland Paris Halloween !!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## mandsbuchan

Hi, there are 10 of us going on 11th August for 4 night and staying at Magic Circus - cant wait x


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## I_Heart_MK

We're going on 2-6 September for our first anniversary, staying at sequoia lodge. Woop can't wait!


----------



## Ware Bears

How lovely  I've added you.


----------



## HappyPanda

Our next trip is book! Sunday 17th - Thursday 21st March -Hotel Cheyenne (Gave mini-me the choice of hotel and she picked this over the DLH as she wanted bunk beds )


----------



## Noel22

We're going 8/11 - 8/12 and staying offsite


----------



## Jenene

We are going 9/10/12 for one day celebrating 17 years of marriage!  My first trip to Paris!  So excited.  
Can you add us to this fun list?


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Chipperjones

Probably never -


----------



## Bexx

Chipperjones said:


> Probably never -



Shame   But don't forget to come back and see us if you do ever get to plan a trip to DLP


----------



## HappyPanda

Need mine to be amended... as we've now booked! 

March 17-21st - *Disneyland Hotel *


----------



## Bexx

HappyPanda said:


> Need mine to be amended... as we've now booked!
> 
> March 17-21st - *Disneyland Hotel *



I don't know if we wrote it down wrongly originally, or one of the Elaines is psychic - but you seem to already be staying at the Disneyland Hotel!!

Very nice though


----------



## ThBa

I have a new ticker !!!



Going from March 25 until March 31 2013 

Hotel: SQL



Thorsten

P.S.

I know it will be very full


----------



## Sweetsus

Sept 5th - 9th Newport Bay Club


----------



## scoobysnax

Satursday 17th Nov * Sunday 18th Nov for my 42nd birthday.  Staying at Holiday Inn, Marnee le Vallee


----------



## Bexx

You're all on the list


----------



## MJ_always

Sept 5th- 11th. Newport Bay Club. Yayy!!!


----------



## LittleSally

We have a day trip planned on my birthday, September 11


----------



## Bexx

You're both on the list  And welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board LittleSally .  

You will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!  Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own.

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Serenlas

I'm going to the Sequoia Lodge, Nov 29 - Dec 2


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## edwardemmao

Hi,
This is my very first post !  
Please could you add us to the list>
We are going (Sssshhhhh - super surprise) on 29th October and returning 1st November and staying at the Kyriad

Emma


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list Emma, and welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board .  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Disney Princesses LW

we are so lucky we are going twice

me and DD October 30th-Nov 4 2012 for Halloween MNSSHP

then going back taking DH in Easter 2013 dates 24th-28th  March


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## Lalabelle

Hi
We are going for our second time on 14-18 Feb staying in the Cheyenne. Yay!


----------



## kizzabel

Can I be added to the list. January 2013 22nd to 25th @ Magic Circus. Thanks


----------



## Bexx

Sorry for the delay - but you're both on the list now   And welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board Lalabelle .  

You will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!  Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## kizzabel

Thanks Bexx, am hoping to be back to annoy you with another addition next week, fingers crossed!


----------



## Vala

October 30 to November 5, Ibis Budget Val D' Europe.


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list Vala 



kizzabel said:


> Thanks Bexx, am hoping to be back to annoy you with another addition next week, fingers crossed!



Not annoyed - just jealous!


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Please could you amend our trip this month to the 27th September to 2nd October (pleased to include some Halloween time and will also include DS's birthday now), still at the Sequoia Lodge and also add us for 30th November to 6th December staying two nights at the Adagio and then four at the Sequoia Lodge again. Everyone keeps saying how lovely the SL is at Christmas so I have high expectations!


----------



## kizzabel

Bexx said:


> Not annoyed - just jealous!



Can you change Magic Circus to Santa Fe please Bexx!
Thanks


----------



## Bexx

cherrymarzipan said:


> Please could you amend our trip this month to the 27th September to 2nd October (pleased to include some Halloween time and will also include DS's birthday now), still at the Sequoia Lodge and also add us for 30th November to 6th December staying two nights at the Adagio and then four at the Sequoia Lodge again. Everyone keeps saying how lovely the SL is at Christmas so I have high expectations!



Very nice!  I love Sequoia Lodge at any time of the year 



kizzabel said:


> Can you change Magic Circus to Santa Fe please Bexx!
> Thanks



Yep, I'm an onsite girl too!


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Many thanks!


----------



## Lalabelle

Bexx said:


> Sorry for the delay - but you're both on the list now   And welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board Lalabelle .
> 
> You will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!  Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sharimg

New poster here.

Going to DLP for the second time on 18th November, first visit was December 1999!


----------



## kizzabel

Hiya Bexx, I'm back with another trip!!
Got free flights so we are off October 22nd - 24th staying at the Dream Castle. Thanks


----------



## Bexx

Sorry for the delay - I'm not able to get on the boards much at the moment.  

Nice to see you again kizzabel  and welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board sharimg .  

You will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!  Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## tommy111

7th to 12th jan 2013 sequoia lodge


----------



## Laura678

Just booked flights for myself and my cousin!

Jan 2-5th..... Hotel TBC but probably the Santa fe coz it's the cheapest for our dates!


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## KirstyLilian

Our third, and final week at DLP with the AP's! 1-6 December 2012! Marriott-village-d'ille-de-france.....our first choice spot now! exciting!!


----------



## Bexx

On the list 

I've always liked the look of the Marriott Village, but the onsite hotels always win in the end!


----------



## jusjus

Hi!

We are going on the 20th December unil the 26th and we are staying at the Hotel Cheyenne. There are 2 adults and 4 children!

We absolutely cannot wait - the last time we went was 5 years ago and our youngest child has never been!

Christmas in Disney - what dreams are made of!


----------



## Bexx

jusjus said:


> Christmas in Disney - what dreams are made of!



Would like to try that myself someday   Added you to the list


----------



## rainee

I cannot believe this all started with the free sky tickets and 2 autistic children
so far June/Aug /next weekend /half term oct /new year and DD's birthday!

just need the sun offer on the campsite again for next year making use of the children's AP!!


----------



## Jacchus

Bonjour! I'll be there on Weds, 10/3. Possibly solo. Second Disneyland in a month (third in a year--did HKDL last October and DL/DCA last week)!


----------



## Bexx

rainee said:


> I cannot believe this all started with the free sky tickets and 2 autistic children
> so far June/Aug /next weekend /half term oct /new year and DD's birthday!
> 
> just need the sun offer on the campsite again for next year making use of the children's AP!!



Wow! Any specific dates you would like me to put on the list? 



Jacchus said:


> Bonjour! I'll be there on Weds, 10/3. Possibly solo. Second Disneyland in a month (third in a year--did HKDL last October and DL/DCA last week)!



Wow again!!


----------



## snoopygirl79

I haven't been on the DIS properly in ages, not since having my twin girls but we're taking them to DLRP on 2-8 December 2012 and staying at Sequoia Lodge. They'll be 3 and a half and are already really into Disney thanks to my and DH's influence!! We have taken them before when they were 18 months old and they liked it then but this'll be different for them and hope it blows their minds!!!


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list snoopygirl79  I'm sure your girls will *love* it - especially as it will be all Christmassy


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Last on the list please! March 27 to April 1 at the Cheyenne.


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## paulinefc

I'm going Jan 3rd-6th Hotle Newyork


----------



## Isila

We are going 20th March 2013 for 5 nights in SL


----------



## Bexx

Added to the list


----------



## Torchy

Short notice trip, going day after tomorrow (thursday 11th) - ostensibly for son's paintball but we get two park days as well


----------



## Bexx

Have fun


----------



## megarasweet

I'm finally able to say with certainty that we're staying at HNY December 10th-14th!


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list


----------



## Vala

Adding quick trip - boyfriend's fault, I swear  - December 14 to 16, Ibis Budget Val D'Europe.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Hotel New York Nov 21 to 23


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both


----------



## dizneeat

I haven't posted on here in quite some time. Finally another trip to DLRP - please add us to the list.
Nov 16 - 18, Hotel New York

Thank you!


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## bowmanhjw

We arrive on the 30th oct leaving 4th November staying at the new York hotel


----------



## CassieReynart

Going for 6 nights, 10-16th February, Staying at Cheyenne (arriving late sun night) - Sequoia (Mon-Fri) - Cheyenne (Fri night, leaving first thing). Saves us a few quid and we get to see another hotel!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## MissSkellington

May I be added, please? First trip to DLP...so very excited! 

Nov. 19th-25th @ Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## BeckyMJ

YEY! We have booked to go January 6th-9th 3nights in the Davy Crocket ranch. Never stayed there before but looks like fun! Also getting to catch the last day of the Christmas celebrations  which my boys will love!
Cant wait
Becky


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list.


----------



## WillowMead

Can you remove me from the list sadly we had to cancel due to health reasons.


----------



## Bexx

That's a shame   Hope you will be able to book again soon.


----------



## arieliwish

Please add us:

14 - 17 March Disneyland Hotel for DD 18th!


----------



## Bexx

Very nice!  You're on the list


----------



## minnie1972

So excited just booked 24th Dec - 27th Dec at The Cheyenne


----------



## Bexx

Added to the list


----------



## Pookabelle

Hi everyone.  We are going on 12th February for 3 nights and staying in the Sequoia Lodge.  Have never been before and am new to this.  Hope I can keep it a surprise until Santa comes!!

Please add me to your list!


----------



## Bexx

Hello and welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board Pookabelle .  I've added you to the list 

You will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!  Please join in with any thread and if you have questions then just start a new thread of your own

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here,   and DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## tracy021083

Can you add us please 1st trip staying at the sequoia lodge June 2-6th
Anyone else there then?


----------



## Bexx

Added you to the list Tracy. 



> Anyone else there then?



You're the first person on the list so far for next June. But it's early days.


----------



## rachieRach100

18th to 22nd November in DLH, sooo excited


----------



## Kewz1

tracy021083 said:


> Can you add us please 1st trip staying at the sequoia lodge June 2-6th
> Anyone else there then?



We'll be at the Sequoia Lodge June 1-5! 

Add us to the list, please!

Kristen


----------



## Bexx

You're both on the list now  

And welcome to the DLP DISboard rachieRach100  I'm sure you will find lots of help for your DLP trip planning here, and everyone's very friendly!


----------



## MichyDLP

I've just joined the forum. We (me, DH, DD1 & DD2) will be at DLP from 29 nov - 3 Dec 2012 at Cheyenne. Pls add us to the list. Thanks!


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list MichyDLP.  Welcome to the DLP DISboard.


----------



## Laura678

December 17-19 Santa Fe


----------



## Bexx

Added to the list


----------



## jusjus

minnie1972 said:


> So excited just booked 24th Dec - 27th Dec at The Cheyenne




See you there!!! (Cheyenne, 20th-26th!)
You look like a Disney expert, it's only our second trip! Can't blinkin wait!!


----------



## singsweetnightingale

I'm at the Sequoia Lodge from 7th to 11th of January!


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## pokerbanter

march 16th- 21st

bit to go yet but getting closer


----------



## pokerbanter

hotel kyriad for first night then cheyenne for remainder


----------



## Bexx

Added you to the list


----------



## travellingwithnikki

Am visiting Disneyland Paris again from 18-20 December.  Have managed to get a seriously AMAZING deal for a lake view room at the Hotel New York and the Eurostar for peanuts.  Happy days.


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list


----------



## RobynPrincess

I have another DLP holiday on the cards 

18th - 20th march staying at the Cheyenne


----------



## dizneeat

We are going back again! 

April 27 - May 1, Adagio Access - former Citea.


----------



## Bexx

Added to the list


----------



## 714guy4u

February 6-9


----------



## Sporthighlights90

2mrw


----------



## Aurynn

And we just decided to pop down to Paris for a day on Boxing day! 
So excited!


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list 714guy4u 



Aurynn said:


> And we just decided to pop down to Paris for a day on Boxing day!
> So excited!



Have a great time


----------



## delboydell

21 - 26 Jan at Santa Fe (too cold for the motorhome)


----------



## Bexx

Added to the list


----------



## seanpurdy2

It's been a little while now but were finally booked to go back to the magic!!

We are going 23rd of august until 27th staying at the santa fe again
our son is very excited. We have a lot of saving to do


----------



## Ware Bears

Great news, added you to the list


----------



## fernandorickson

Hi Guys 

Im going to Sequoia Lodge June 19th-23rd, Could you please add me to the list?

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list


----------



## inda2681

we are going again this april from 7th -11th staying at the Chayenne. Can't wait!


----------



## aliscrapper

We are going 11-15 September at the Dream Castle.


----------



## SwipatronSparks

been a while since my last post but going to try and make a comeback....


nyhoo i am off to DLP next on the 27th of March until the 1st of April staying in the sequoia lodge =]


----------



## Bexx

Added you all


----------



## Disneyfanswicklow

Hi 

I am returning to the Hotel New York June 10th to 14th .....Beyond excited!!

Bren reluctant Disney fan

Jo Disney addict

Ollie Disney addict 2


----------



## Bexx

Nice! You're on the list


----------



## glenpreece

Heading back Apr26th -May 5th there'll be a few days at DLP in there somewhere!!!


----------



## jillrobinson

I've just re-arranged our trip (for a number of reasons) from March to July, so we now have 7 nights at DLP, starting 10th July.
4 nights at Cheyenne, will be upgrading to SL or NPB just waiting for the offer, followed by 3 nights at the Kyriad.

Very disappointed that we had to cancel the March trip it was beyond our control, but excited that our 10th trip is now a Summer one, I have never not packed a suitcase of hats, gloves, scarves, thermals and handwarmers to go to DLP before and even more excited that we do now have a full 7 day trip which means our 2 days in Paris won't interfere with our park days.

I have my fingers crossed for a rather good offer to come out though, whilst DLP were happy to move my booking it cost me an extra £180 to book July even with though I requested downgrading from SL to Cheyenne.  Really want the NPB to come up on a 40or 50% offer


----------



## Bexx

Added you both to the list 



jillrobinson said:


> excited that our 10th trip is now a Summer one, I have never not packed a suitcase of hats, gloves, scarves, thermals and handwarmers to go to DLP before



I'm the same!  Very seriously considering for trip in May 2014 and it would be great to have a bit more room in the suitcase!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

1st time June 3rd, 4 nights at the Santa Fe


----------



## moorhunhe

Hiya, February 15th - 16th, and will be staying at the Kyriad hotel.


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Please add us for the 5th to 10th of May in the HNY - thanks!


----------



## stargatebarbie

Got annual pass lastjuly so having a cheeky return trip 2nd to 5th april staying at serris apartments val d,europe 9th trip


----------



## Bexx

Phew!  Added you all on


----------



## disney_rocks_86

Going march 26th -30th SL 5 days of Disney - please can you add


----------



## Gertie100

28th March to 1st April at Newport Bay. 
Please keep fingers crossed for interconnecting rooms! 
I have a dream of the 3 kids in the 1 room and us in the other.


----------



## Gray1

Please add us to the list.

18th - 24th October, Hotel New York.

Me (Graham), DW, DD (11) & DS (7).

This will be our 2nd visit to DLRP and although a long way off we're really looking forward to it.


_Posted from DISboards.com App for  Android_


----------



## kizzabel

Just noticed my hotel was since changed, could I have it changed to HNY for 22-25 of this month  Thanks


----------



## Bexx

All done


----------



## Cariadbach

Could you add me please,we're going 22nd-26th Sept,iv booked the Cheyenne for now but am hoping to upgrade to NPB!im wishing away the weeks!!!


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list


----------



## cazspence

add us please. just booked for may 13th for 4 nights at disneyland hotel. me husband and ds, (2 yo) 

excited!


----------



## mamatutu

Hi could you add me please May 16th to 19th newport bay club. Thank you x


----------



## Bexx

You're both on the list.  And welcome to the DIS


----------



## mamatutu

Great thank you bexx


----------



## madmish

please add me to September 8th-12th staying at Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## mickeymouseman89

I'll be visiting disneyland from the 18th to the 21st of March. Going with my parents but we"re all a bunch of big kids


----------



## tashastitch

I am going from the 27-31st July


----------



## Bexx

You're all on the list


----------



## ManCityMickey

Hi..

We are going back to the magic 27th May - 31st May 2013. 
Staying at Explorers again.

Please add us to the list.

Thanks.


----------



## zinderella

Please add us 

26th to 29th May NPB

Thanks


----------



## dawnydoo

Hi  Please post our stay at The Radisson Blu From December15th to the 19th to celebrate my 50th!
Thanks dawnydoo


----------



## Bexx

You're all on the list


----------



## I_Heart_MK

We've just booked our trip to celebrate my graduation!!! Staying at SL from 12-16 June


----------



## LunaMini

A little way in advance, but can I add a 2014 date already? I'll be heading over for my Birthday in March 2014, likely to be the 23rd-27th, not booked yet though as waiting for any offers!


----------



## Bexx

I've added you both on 



I_Heart_MK said:


> We've just booked our trip to celebrate my graduation!!! Staying at SL from 12-16 June



Good idea! 



LunaMini said:


> A little way in advance, but can I add a 2014 date already? I'll be heading over for my Birthday in March 2014, likely to be the 23rd-27th, not booked yet though as waiting for any offers!



Let us know if your plans change.


----------



## Frosted

We have booked.  Our family are staying at DLH from September 24-28 2013.

We are all beside ourselves.  Not just about DLP but our trip to the UK and France.  We are travelling from Sydney Australia!

Sally


----------



## MummyMinnie

Can you add us please - may 27th - 31st explorers, thanks.


----------



## Suzi-Q

Yay finally have a trip all booked 
Please add me for HNY 18th - 22nd March


----------



## Bexx

Sorry for the delay - you're all on the list now.


----------



## addverbaan

I'm also all booked now
May 20th - 24th staying in Sequoia Lodge
and
October 21st - 25th staying in DLH
amanda


----------



## bonhoga

Hi All, haven't been on for ages....really busy with work! Booked for September13th for 4 nights / 5 days, at the NPB, lakeside, Admirals floor......hope it's a good choice/ I'll be picking everyone's brains nearer the time 
Hope you all had a good festive, and all my best wishes for 2013 to everyone 

Kaye


----------



## Bexx

Added you both to the list. 

Two trips addverbaan - very nice!! 

Good to "see" you again Kaye.  Hopefully you will get one of the refurbished rooms at the NPB.


----------



## Leahsmum23

We are booked from 15th to 18th march yay first time so very excited


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you  where are you staying?


----------



## simplyshaz

I'm going 17th until 20 th march, staying in Cheyenne , can't wait


----------



## Madhattermad

I'm going 2-6 October for my birthday on the 3rd! I'm staying at the Hotel New York.

It's my 6th trip to DLP and it's gonna be awesome


----------



## katnywdw

Hello everyone,

   My husband and i are planning our 1st trip to Paris this June 2013
      we cannot wait to see Disneyland Paris as well as Paris itself.   
      I am a seasonal cast member for wdw and would like to know if cast member receive discount at disneyland paris hotels.   and who we would have to contact to book our hotel and possibly if they have dining plan too.  We will be in Paris June 8 to the 15th.

     thank you
     Katnywdw


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated 


katnywdw said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband and i are planning our 1st trip to Paris this June 2013
> we cannot wait to see Disneyland Paris as well as Paris itself.
> I am a seasonal cast member for wdw and would like to know if cast member receive discount at disneyland paris hotels.   and who we would have to contact to book our hotel and possibly if they have dining plan too.  We will be in Paris June 8 to the 15th.
> 
> thank you
> Katnywdw



Hi Katnywdw  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

This is a friendly board, please join in on any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 

I'm afraid I can't help with CM discounts but there is a CM forum on the DIS and hopefully someone there will be able to help you.  You'll find it on the main page just above Technical Support.  As for the dining plan, there is a facility to pre-purchase vouchers for either half-board or full board (breakfast is already included with the Disney hotels) but it's far more restrictive then the WDW dining plan and doesn't really save you money, just benefits you if you like to budget in advance.


----------



## crmscotland

Can you add our trip please: 14th - 18th October 2013, Hotel New York
Thanks.


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hi,

Joshua, Julie and Johnny - Disneyland Hotel, 4 nights - 3rd/6th June 2013.

Thanks.


----------



## ben1993

14th - 16th May, thinking of Kyriad atm as its so cheap. My brother, who hasnt been for well over a decade when we were kids, is coming along


----------



## musical2

We are going July 26 for one day only as part of our few days in Paris on our three week European Vacation.  Me, wife, and three teenage daughters.


----------



## K11C12

We have just booked our first disneyland Paris holiday as a family I went with school years ao but can't really remember it.

I will be travelling with my husband and our two sons aged one and two!

I can't wait we are staying in the disneyland Paris hotel for 4 nights in October. 17th -21st!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Danauk

We have just booked 2 trips.
August 5th - 7th with my SIL and nephew

December 31st - Jan 2nd

Staying off site both times. We are buying dream AP's on the August trip so we are hoping to have a few 2 or 3 night stays over the following year.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated 

Nice to 'see' you again, Karen


----------



## starlightprincess

We are going May 6th to 10th staying in the Newport Bay Club. 2 very excited adults and 2 even more excited princesses LOL x


----------



## Danauk

We also just booked another 2 night trip to take my parents back again for Halloween (we are going to make good use of our AP's!)

October 30th - November 1st.


----------



## kizzabel

Hi,
We just booked a trip for October.
We are staying at the Santa Fe from October 7th to 11th and Im fit to burst!! Kids dont know and Im hopping around the house!! After 7 trips you'd think the magic would begin to wear thin but I actually think I'm getting more excited!


----------



## Steef1991

I'm going from 15th - 20th of may


----------



## DeiseDoll

Hello everyone,
We hope to visit for 4 days during the first week of July 2013. It'll be our second trip (1st was in March 2009) and we plan on keeping it a secret from our 4 children (4, 7, 12 & 15) for as long as possible. 
We'll stay off site (possibly in Campanile, Bussy Saint Georges or a nearby gîte) and tell the kids we're just stopping off to break the journey on the drive to the Languedoc for our summer holidays.
The APs seem to be the best value for us, so hopefully we'll squeeze in another trip next Spring!
I've lurked around here for a while and find the forum to be very helpful with excellent tips and information.


----------



## stargatebarbie

Have you looked at apartments in val de europe great for familys serries sjours, adigio , hip park, prestridge apsrts look on  travel republic for good prices


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

We are back again 7th to 11th of October at Santa Fe hotel


----------



## DeiseDoll

I've only checked the Adagio. I'll look into the others, thanks very much!


----------



## kizzabel

Donald Ducks wife said:
			
		

> We are back again 7th to 11th of October at Santa Fe hotel



Snap! Mini DIS meet?


----------



## Mum to Belle

Yippppeeeee it's Ticker Time!!! 

Please can you add me to the list?

We are going back October 23rd - 27th staying at Sequoia Lodge in the Golden Forest Club - very excited about that!! 

6 months and 1 day to go.....


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated 

Happy planning everyone!


----------



## Mum to Belle

Thanks Elaine!


----------



## kizzabel

Thanks Elaine


----------



## megarasweet

September 25th - September 29th 2013 in HNY (for our honeymoon!!)


----------



## Rosie

DH and I will be there 4th - 6th August, Sequoia Lodge Honeymoom Suite to celebrate our 20th Wedding Anniversary and my 50th Birthday later this year 

Decided not to wait for an offer but splurge on something special - kids will wish they were joining us now !


----------



## MPwifey

June 13th-16th staying in Hotel Cheyenne, first trip to DLPR, we are very excited.


----------



## Lisa_C

Ok - please add Johnny and I in to the thread!

May 25th - June 1st (Huge family holiday)
July 20th - 22nd (Anniversary trip)
October 29th - November 2nd (Halloween trip with party)
December 23rd - 27th Christmas in Disney!

All of site. Making the most of those passes this year! Now where are my tickers.....


----------



## DLPdaft

megarasweet said:


> September 25th - September 29th 2013 in HNY (for our honeymoon!!)



added for you .



Rosie said:


> DH and I will be there 4th - 6th August, Sequoia Lodge Honeymoom Suite to celebrate our 20th Wedding Anniversary and my 50th Birthday later this year
> 
> Decided not to wait for an offer but splurge on something special - kids will wish they were joining us now !



very exciting - added for you .


----------



## DLPdaft

MPwifey said:


> June 13th-16th staying in Hotel Cheyenne, first trip to DLPR, we are very excited.



added for you 



Lisa_C said:


> Ok - please add Johnny and I in to the thread!
> 
> May 25th - June 1st (Huge family holiday)
> July 20th - 22nd (Anniversary trip)
> October 29th - November 2nd (Halloween trip with party)
> December 23rd - 27th Christmas in Disney!
> 
> All of site. Making the most of those passes this year! Now where are my tickers.....



phew I think I've added them all now Lisa .


----------



## DeiseDoll

DeiseDoll said:


> Hello everyone,
> We hope to visit for 4 days during the first week of July 2013. It'll be our second trip (1st was in March 2009) and we plan on keeping it a secret from our 4 children (4, 7, 12 & 15) for as long as possible.
> We'll stay off site (possibly in Campanile, Bussy Saint Georges or a nearby gîte) and tell the kids we're just stopping off to break the journey on the drive to the Languedoc for our summer holidays.
> The APs seem to be the best value for us, so hopefully we'll squeeze in another trip next Spring!
> I've lurked around here for a while and find the forum to be very helpful with excellent tips and information.


UPDATE: 
As Burns so aptly said, "The best laid schemes of mice and men, often go awry" Through the combined scheduling headaches of work & the housesitter our Disney plans have been amended as follows - 3 nights at Explorers and 2 days in the parks. We didn't go for APs after all, instead we got 59 2 day hopper tickets from CE Multiavantages. We'll be in the parks on Tuesday & Wednesday July 2 & 3 which I hoped won't be too crazy busy. The countdown begins


----------



## dlpSteve

26th-30th May - Off Site, Séjours & Affaires Rive Gauche Serris-Val d'Europe.


----------



## kookaburra

Hi all,
We have a trip booked to stay at the New York Hotel from 11th to 14th June this year. We are a party of five, myself, husband, daughter, son-in-law and 4 year old grand-daughter Olivia who absolutely adores the Disney Princesses.
It is the first experience of DLP or any other Disney resort for all of us.....we are all looking forward to it, although our little princess doesn't know she is going yet.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Just booked: 18th - 22nd September - 4 days - staying off site, Séjours & Affaires Rive Gauche Serris-Val d'Europe.


----------



## DLPdaft

DeiseDoll said:


> UPDATE:
> As Burns so aptly said, "The best laid schemes of mice and men, often go awry" Through the combined scheduling headaches of work & the housesitter our Disney plans have been amended as follows - 3 nights at Explorers and 2 days in the parks. We didn't go for APs after all, instead we got 59 2 day hopper tickets from CE Multiavantages. We'll be in the parks on Tuesday & Wednesday July 2 & 3 which I hoped won't be too crazy busy. The countdown begins



amended for you .



dlpSteve said:


> 26th-30th May - Off Site, Séjours & Affaires Rive Gauche Serris-Val d'Europe.



first offsite trip added for you Steve .


----------



## DLPdaft

kookaburra said:


> Hi all,
> We have a trip booked to stay at the New York Hotel from 11th to 14th June this year. We are a party of five, myself, husband, daughter, son-in-law and 4 year old grand-daughter Olivia who absolutely adores the Disney Princesses.
> It is the first experience of DLP or any other Disney resort for all of us.....we are all looking forward to it, although our little princess doesn't know she is going yet.



Welcome to the site kookaburra  - dates are added to the index for you.



TotallyAngelic said:


> Just booked: 18th - 22nd September - 4 days - staying off site, Séjours & Affaires Rive Gauche Serris-Val d'Europe.



added for you .


----------



## benitargh

Oct 8.-10.
Hotel New York (First Time in another hotel then Cheyenne & Santa Fe  )


----------



## Ms Poppins

July 21 - 24 Hotel New York


----------



## MissSkellington

June 12th-16th at the DLH! Woohoo!

 Third trips a charm.


----------



## simplyshaz

Myself and 6year old dd will be back at the magic July 23rd - 27th. Staying at val d Europe , really excited to be staying offsite lol


----------



## mooray27

my husband, 2 kids and I are going 16th-20th June.  First time and can't wait!  We're staying at Sequoia Lodge.  Found out that the pool will be closed when we arrive which is a shame but we'll probably be too busy too swim anyway.  

Soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Jonjo

5th - 9th January 2014  - Hotel New York.

Just in time to catch the last few days of the Christmas Season.


----------



## cherrymarzipan

29th October to 4th November Golden Forest room at the SL. 

Halloween then fireworks (plus sneakily hoping for a few early bits of Christmas?)


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated  enjoy your planning!


----------



## moorhunhe

june 3 + 4 - hotel Bussy St George Premiere Class

july 4 + 5 + 6 - hotel Kyriad


----------



## tracy021083

It's our first trip this Sunday! June 2nd - 6th staying at the sequoia lodge


----------



## Anemone

I'm going with my sister next Sunday, 9th June, for 5 nights in the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## martinp13

I extended my work trip a day so I can hit DLP on Mon June 17.  Look for the camo ballcap with a bee on the front!


----------



## disneydarling07

We are going to DLP August 1-3!  I'm so excited I could cry!!!


----------



## suzqz

1st trip, 10th August (40th bday!) NYH, 4kids.. sick with excitement  cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated 


suzqz said:


> 1st trip, 10th August (40th bday!) NYH, 4kids.. sick with excitement  cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome to the DIS, what a wonderful way to celebrate your special birthday!


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

hello we are going back march 31st to april 4th staying at hotel new York, its not booked yet but will be very soon


----------



## poppie123

Trip number 12 

Solo trip from the 5th-7th of November staying at the Kyriad


----------



## Laura678

Celebrating a new ticker here! Going from August 11 to 15! Staying offsite for the first time in a long long time! Ibis Val d'Europe will be our home away from home this time!


----------



## Renowen

Booked our first family trip to DLP (and first trip abroad) yesterday, cleared leave dates with boss today to we are officially going!!

Not telling the kids until Christmas ... which means I have to keep quiet for a whopping 82 days!! 

Will have to vent my excitement here so bare with me lol! xx


----------



## su su

28th October - 1st November 2013 Disneyland Hotel


----------



## ev08

Trip number 9!!!

19-23 December: Hotel New York (Christmas Room!!!)

1st time at Christmas for our little girl


----------



## col1

Just booked for 4 nights at Cheyenne 5 - 8 August this will be our 4th trip our sons fifth (he went with school last year) I have not been for about 7 years really looking forward too it


----------



## HappyPanda

Just booked a surprise trip for me and my princess  29th October for 4 nights


----------



## littlebody

DH and I are going to DLP from 25th until 29th November 2013 for my 55th Birthday!


----------



## twissie

We are taking DD on her first visit to the Disney Family September 11-16th, staying at Hotel Cheyenne.  Just about to hit my 60 day mark for food reservations.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## SleepingBeautyParis

I am going to DLP with my parents from 26 October - 3 November  , 2014 Vienna International Magic Circus


----------



## nobby

28-30th July for us


----------



## HappyPanda

HappyPanda said:


> Just booked a surprise trip for me and my princess  29th October for 4 nights



I forgot to add, we are at the Santa Fe


----------



## kizzabel

Hi
Can we please be added for May 19 - 23rd at DLH. Thanks x


----------



## Lisa-RN

My DH and I will be at the Newport Bay Club October 19-26, our first trip to France.  I am starting to plan . We are using DVC points for the lodging and I am wondering if we will be entitled to the complementary wifi that we get at our US DVC properties (BLT and GCV)?


----------



## Lisa_C

Ok - add another one  14th August till 19th, offsite. You'll be pleased to know we're taking Munchkin this time. Left her behind twice so far so only right *haha*


----------



## 714guy4u

Hey guys

I just booked a trip to paris for sept 30. Ill be in paris till oct 3rd. I'm not sure what day I'm going to  Disneyland. Anyone want to join?


----------



## LunaMini

I've just noticed, my March Trip doesn't have the hotel on it, probably because I hadn't said 

The trip is now confirmed and booked for 23rd-27th March 2013 at the Disneyland Hotel  EXCITED doesn't even come close!


----------



## Grimm Grinning Ghost

First ever trip to Disneyland Paris on November 11th for 5 days. Taking girlfriend and her DD and DS.
Been to WDW lots of times in the past but they have never been on Holiday anywhere so breaking them in gently 
Myself and DGF have decided not to tell the Children until we get there and im so excited to see their faces.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated ~ apologies if you've already been and come back.


----------



## ILOVEDLP

ILOVEDLP
17-23 MARCH 2014 SL
&
27oct - 3 nov 2014 off site for my big 40 !!.


----------



## CPBEACHLIFE

7-13 Jan 2014 Santa Fe hotel


----------



## pokerbanter

Couple of upcoming trips booked


Oct 7th-11th  Kyriad
Mar 31st - Apr 4th - Cheyenne


Also going next year again sometime but unsure when


----------



## Isila

31st March - 6th April, Santa Fe


----------



## carmie3377

Hubby and I will be Paris Sept 29-Oct 5. We'll be visiting DLP twice during that trip but not for certain on dates yet as we are staying in Paris and will be taking the RER in.  I've read that Dreams ends Sept 30 so we're gonna try to get one of our days in then


----------



## lannie

Not going until June 2014 although not staying on site. Actually staying at La croix du vieux pont about 40 minutes away with friends. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Emma1987

We're going to Paris for 5 days on 4th November so I hope to get a trip out to Disney one of the days.


----------



## aobh

add me please - we've just booked trip no. 8 for 17/3 - 21/3/14 staying in HNY


----------



## kroseycorn

Nov 29-30 Disneyland Hotel (just one night)


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Vaninou

Going to DLH 5 dec - 8 dec


----------



## ThBa

January 2nd until January 7th 2014

SQL Montana Room


----------



## Lollipops

16th to the 20th of March Honeymoon! staying at Sequoia Lodge Golden Forest


----------



## DisneyFan1985

13th-16th October at the Santa Fe and 10th-14th February 2014 at Hotel New York


----------



## SleepingBeautyParis

I can´t believe it, that my parents wants to booking DLP ! I am sooo thankful and happy  .

We were going from 8 October - 13 October, 2013 Vienna International Magic Circus


----------



## dizneeat

Just booked today!   
January 3 - 6, Hotel New York - CAN'T wait!!!!!


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Can't believe I've done this as our Halloween trip at the end of October was meant to be instead of DS's birthday trip but I seem to be taking him anyway on his birthday (29th September) for three nights! 

Please also add us for December 16th - 20th for plenty of Christmas atmosphere at the HNY.


----------



## SueT2

going to DLP 3rd December 2013, staying at Newport Bay, just discovered the indoor pool will be closed. Thanks for letting me know Eurostar


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

We leave Saturday get there Sunday!

Taking the bullet train, staying at sequoia. This is our first trip, anything we need to know?


----------



## MissSkellington

Please add for October 15th-19th at Sequoia Lodge.
4th trip in 11 months!


----------



## I_Heart_MK

DH and I are going on 5th - 10th January 2014 and staying at Santa Fe thanks to the deal of the century :-D  
Christine


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## dizneeat

Ware Bears said:


> List updated





dizneeat said:


> Just booked today!
> January 3 - 6, Hotel New York - CAN'T wait!!!!!



Elaine, it looks like you missed my post. Would you be so kind as to add us to the list as well. 
Thank you!


----------



## Ware Bears

Oops!  

My apologies, it's now been done.


----------



## DreamerD

Second time ever to Disneyland Paris from 2nd to 4th of December, we are staying at Sequoia Lodge, first time in a Disney Hotel! We are 3 AP owners and if there's someone interested in sponsorships, please contact me for a -10% of your own passport!


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

Me and my boyfriend are staying at Hotel Cheyenne from 12th November to the 16th


----------



## DLPdaft

DreamerD said:


> Second time ever to Disneyland Paris from 2nd to 4th of December, we are staying at Sequoia Lodge, first time in a Disney Hotel! We are 3 AP owners and if there's someone interested in sponsorships, please contact me for a -10% of your own passport!



added to the list 




Ashleylvsgoofy said:


> Me and my boyfriend are staying at Hotel Cheyenne from 12th November to the 16th



added for you .


----------



## rgnok

Me, wife, 2 daughters (10 & 14) going to DLP / Disneyland Hotel 25-Nov-2013 - 28-Nov-2013 from USA.


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

We just got back, it was a blast and their day trip to paris is totally worth it. I miss Paris already

But WDW is in June, so yeah!!


----------



## DLPdaft

rgnok said:


> Me, wife, 2 daughters (10 & 14) going to DLP / Disneyland Hotel 25-Nov-2013 - 28-Nov-2013 from USA.



added to the list .


----------



## cruisingteacher

I am going from March 24-28 staying at the Santa Fe


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## HappyPanda

can you please add me for 16th - 21st February 2014 - Santa Fe 

Thank you


----------



## Teaspoons

Can I please be added for OCtober 10-14 2014?
We're Disney first timers staying at Hotel New York


----------



## dlpSteve

November 8th-10th - Disney's Enchanted Christmas here I come


----------



## DLPaddict

27th October - 1st November


----------



## DLPdaft

HappyPanda said:


> can you please add me for 16th - 21st February 2014 - Santa Fe
> Thank you



added for you 



Teaspoons said:


> Can I please be added for OCtober 10-14 2014?
> We're Disney first timers staying at Hotel New York



added to the list


----------



## DLPdaft

dlpSteve said:


> November 8th-10th - Disney's Enchanted Christmas here I come



added to the list 



DLPaddict said:


> 27th October - 1st November



added for you


----------



## Grimm Grinning Ghost

November 11th -15th
3 weeks to go for first ever visit to DLP


----------



## Alahis

I know it's a bit late but....can I be added for the 31th October ?
(the perks of living 3 hours away by car an 2 hours away by train....)


----------



## umwhat

We will be heading on a mission trip to India from the USA.  I priced tickets for a stopover in Paris and they were only $150 more!  Then I had the bright idea to visit Disneyland Paris!  We are booked for Jan 12 to 16!  I haven't been to any other Disney park except WDW.  I am SO excited!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Renowen

I thought I had done this, duh lol

5th-9th Jan 2014, Cheyanne


----------



## Jonjo

13th - 17th October 2014 - Hotel  Cheyenne for a spooky Halloween trip.


----------



## DisneyBeth94

Can I be added please? 

24th December - 1st January (3 nights at Disneyland Hotel, 5 nights at Sequoia Lodge)


----------



## dizneeat

We are going again in summer of 2014!
August 12 - 21, Adagio Access Magny le Hongre (used to be Citea)


----------



## MissSkellington

May I be added, please? 

Nov. 19th-22nd....HNY 

Thank you!


----------



## kizzabel

Can I be added to the list please?!....... For.... January 2015?!? Yes O'm scratching my head too wondering how that happened 

We (including the hubbie ) are off to the NPB from January 29th to Feb 2nd to celebrate a very special boys 6th birthday! Fingers crossed for a refurbed room and no snow this time!

Yay for double tickers!!


----------



## DLPdaft

trip report index has been updated folks .


----------



## kizzabel

DLPdaft said:


> trip report index has been updated folks .



Thanks Elaine


----------



## Vala

After we managed to get tickets for the Rapunzel pin trading event...

December 12 to December 16 - split stay Kyriad, last night Magic Circus


----------



## rugrats

21st May to 27th May
Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## Ms Poppins

2 December  - 4 December HNY


----------



## kizzabel

Can we be changed from January 2015 to November 24th - 28th 2014 still at NPB please. Plans have changed, we are looking forward to seeing Christmas season again x


----------



## DLPdaft

index list updated - lovely to see so many trips being booked .


----------



## Becgaz

We're going 23rd- 27th March 2014 and staying in Sequoia lodge Golden forest!  very excited!!


----------



## DLPdaft

Becgaz said:


> We're going 23rd- 27th March 2014 and staying in Sequoia lodge Golden forest!  very excited!!



added to the list .


----------



## Disneyfanswicklow

Please add me

Hi super secretive trip booked for 17 - 21 November staying at the DLH....first time for Christmas Season...really looking forward to it.....and all the happy months of planning and sneaking on here for tips etc


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you  happy planning!


----------



## Kittily

Hi everyone! I'm Izzy, just turned 22 and I'm heading to Disneyland Paris in January 6th 2014 (Hotel New York) with my fiancé! I am a huge Disney freak so I am very excited.


----------



## Neeny17

Hi I'll be going 16th - 18th December 2013 staying at the Cheyenne


----------



## DLPaddict

December 23rd-26th


----------



## DLPdaft

Neeny17 said:


> Hi I'll be going 16th - 18th December 2013 staying at the Cheyenne





Kittily said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Izzy, just turned 22 and I'm heading to Disneyland Paris in January 6th 2014 (Hotel New York) with my fiancé! I am a huge Disney freak so I am very excited.





DLPaddict said:


> December 23rd-26th



all added to the list .


----------



## alise007

We will be at the Hotel Cheyenne Dec 24-29

Just look for the red heads....

our 2nd trip to DLRP but 1st time on property


----------



## RoriRoo

Day trip 27th Jan 2014


----------



## carmie3377

March 12 and 13, 2014.  We'll be in Paris again for Spring Break and the kids are coming this time.  DS will turn 8 on March 12 and DD will turn 15 on March 13 so of course we chose those days to visit DLP   We won't be staying on property though.  We'll be staying in Paris and will just come in on the RER each morning.


----------



## samserena

planning on January 2015! Probably around the 16th/17th for two or three days/nights. Seems like a long time away but your next disney trip is always exciting!!


----------



## Lisa_C

Ok, stick us down again  
February 12th till 20th. Sequoia Lodge!! Exciting


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

just booked our October trip,

13th to 17th of October staying at Hotel New York


----------



## Madhattermad

I'm there on the 9/10 February 

I'm staying at the Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## MissSkellington

We're off again! 

January 23rd-26th at DLH.

Super secret birthday trip!


----------



## cdsmiler81

We're there 17th - 20th March in Sequoia and 13th - 17th October (probably - not in stone yet but 95% sure it will be that week!) in Santa Fe!!


----------



## DLPdaft

cdsmiler81 said:


> We're there 17th - 20th March in Sequoia and 13th - 17th October (probably - not in stone yet but 95% sure it will be that week!) in Santa Fe!!





samserena said:


> planning on January 2015! Probably around the 16th/17th for two or three days/nights. Seems like a long time away but your next disney trip is always exciting!!



March dates added C - once you have your concrete dates for your upcoming trips please post them and they'll be added to the index .


----------



## DLPdaft

RoriRoo said:


> Day trip 27th Jan 2014






carmie3377 said:


> March 12 and 13, 2014.  We'll be in Paris again for Spring Break and the kids are coming this time.  DS will turn 8 on March 12 and DD will turn 15 on March 13 so of course we chose those days to visit DLP   We won't be staying on property though.  We'll be staying in Paris and will just come in on the RER each morning.



both added to the list .


----------



## DLPdaft

Lisa_C said:


> Ok, stick us down again
> February 12th till 20th. Sequoia Lodge!! Exciting





Donald Ducks wife said:


> just booked our October trip,
> 
> 13th to 17th of October staying at Hotel New York





Madhattermad said:


> I'm there on the 9/10 February
> 
> I'm staying at the Hotel Cheyenne





MissSkellington said:


> We're off again!
> 
> January 23rd-26th at DLH.
> 
> Super secret birthday trip!



blimey loads of trips to add - all added to the index .


----------



## Excited Mommy to 1

Mega excited, just booked in for our 1st trip to DLP 10th-14th april    I sure questions will be needing to be asked soon! xx


----------



## meajuly5

Thinking April 15 and 16. Any idea of crowds? Assuming heavy crowds but is it crushing with a good touring plan? Plan to be there for rope drop of course!


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

another one just booked 

16th to 20th of march 2015 staying at Cheyanne   yes I did say 2015


----------



## kizzabel

Us too!! At the Cheyenne March 16th - 20th 2015! Go us Donald Ducks Wife  You're a bad influence / good role model Ruth


----------



## Mum to Belle

Isabelle & I will be braving the summer holiday crowds for the first time this summer - July 28th - August 1st staying at the Sequoia Lodge again in Golden Forest Club - come on summer!!!


----------



## ILOVEDLP

ILOVEDLP 
16 / 20 feb  2015 hotel Cheyenne.
Looking  to add 2 nights off site to


----------



## Sparkygeezer

I will be taking the DW & 3 DD in May (26th - 30th) for a first time visit . Staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch.


----------



## DLPdaft

Excited Mommy to 1 said:


> Mega excited, just booked in for our 1st trip to DLP 10th-14th april    I sure questions will be needing to be asked soon! xx





Donald Ducks wife said:


> another one just booked
> 
> 16th to 20th of march 2015 staying at Cheyanne   yes I did say 2015





kizzabel said:


> Us too!! At the Cheyenne March 16th - 20th 2015! Go us Donald Ducks Wife  You're a bad influence / good role model Ruth





Mum to Belle said:


> Isabelle & I will be braving the summer holiday crowds for the first time this summer - July 28th - August 1st staying at the Sequoia Lodge again in Golden Forest Club - come on summer!!!





ILOVEDLP said:


> ILOVEDLP
> 16 / 20 feb  2015 hotel Cheyenne.
> Looking  to add 2 nights off site to





Sparkygeezer said:


> I will be taking the DW & 3 DD in May (26th - 30th) for a first time visit . Staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch.



All added to the list folks


----------



## cdsmiler81

We've booked our October trip now too!!

13th - 17th October 2014, Santa Fe!!!


Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!   *attempt at spooky noise!*

C x


----------



## Mum to Belle

Thanks Elaine!!


----------



## dhidra

Myself, DH and our 2 DSs are going 18-22 May, staying at Hotel New York. Our youngest DS will celebrate his 3rd birthday while we're there. So excited!


----------



## DLPdaft

cdsmiler81 said:


> We've booked our October trip now too!!
> 
> 13th - 17th October 2014, Santa Fe!!!
> 
> 
> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!   *attempt at spooky noise!*
> 
> C x



added to the list 



dhidra said:


> Myself, DH and our 2 DSs are going 18-22 May, staying at Hotel New York. Our youngest DS will celebrate his 3rd birthday while we're there. So excited!



added for you


----------



## HappyGal

First DLP trip for me and my 2 daughters (their first time overseas).

June 1 - 6  Sequoia Lodge


----------



## scottny

I am leaving my traveling party in Paris and am going 9/28-9/30 alone and I am really looking forward to it. I am staying offsite just not sure which one yet.


----------



## DLPdaft

HappyGal said:


> First DLP trip for me and my 2 daughters (their first time overseas).
> 
> June 1 - 6  Sequoia Lodge



added to the list 



scottny said:


> I am leaving my traveling party in Paris and am going 9/28-9/30 alone and I am really looking forward to it. I am staying offsite just not sure which one yet.



added for you


----------



## Mileysmummy3

Hello I'm new to this site but addicted to Disneyland Paris 
We've been 10 times in total and goin for our 3rd time in 12 mths in 24days for our youngest princesses mileys 3rd birthday, we all can't wait  where setting off on the 18th feb and our first day there is the 19th feb  we stop at the Santa Fe and love it there the staff are lovely and friendly and alway make us feel welcome !


----------



## TheTizardFamily:0)

We're booked into the Disneyland Hotel for the first time from Sunday 23rd November until Thursday 27th November 2014


----------



## Princess Pamela

I'll be arriving mid-September 2014 at NYNY for 4 nights.


----------



## princess jackson

May 26th -30th sequoia lodge


----------



## Ms Poppins

Hotel New York Sunday 12 October - Thursday 16 October


----------



## Mileysmummy3

Can you please add us to the list where going from the 19 feb till 
The 24th feb stopping at the Santa Fe for our
Baby princesses  Mileys 3rd birthday ( 2 adults, 3 children)


----------



## DLRPWonders

March 16-17 at Hotel Santa Fé


----------



## DLPdaft

TheTizardFamily:0) said:


> We're booked into the Disneyland Hotel for the first time from Sunday 23rd November until Thursday 27th November 2014





princess jackson said:


> May 26th -30th sequoia lodge





Ms Poppins said:


> Hotel New York Sunday 12 October - Thursday 16 October





Mileysmummy3 said:


> Can you please add us to the list where going from the 19 feb till
> The 24th feb stopping at the Santa Fe for our
> Baby princesses  Mileys 3rd birthday ( 2 adults, 3 children)





DLRPWonders said:


> March 16-17 at Hotel Santa Fé



all added to the list .


----------



## DLPdaft

Princess Pamela said:


> I'll be arriving mid-September 2014 at NYNY for 4 nights.



do you have your trip dates Pamela?


----------



## x_zipped_x

i'll be going in May 2015 for our honeymoon


----------



## EmmabaRose

2nd of March- Day tripping during a long weekend in Paris. Also celebrating my 22nd birthday!


----------



## Blondminnie

Hi - its Debbi, we are going 14-18th May 2014, Sante Fe hotel! Hopefully celebrating my son's 5 th birthday a bit early!


----------



## Disneywelsh2014

13th-17th October 2014


----------



## DLPdaft

x_zipped_x said:


> i'll be going in May 2015 for our honeymoon



let us know which hotel and which dates, when you know them .



Disneywelsh2014 said:


> 13th-17th October 2014



do you know which hotel Disneywelsh?


----------



## DLPdaft

EmmabaRose said:


> 2nd of March- Day tripping during a long weekend in Paris. Also celebrating my 22nd birthday!





Blondminnie said:


> Hi - its Debbi, we are going 14-18th May 2014, Sante Fe hotel! Hopefully celebrating my son's 5 th birthday a bit early!



both added to the list .


----------



## Disneywelsh2014

Disneyland hotel


----------



## DLPdaft

Disneywelsh2014 said:


> Disneyland hotel



added to the list now .


----------



## WindsorRose

Hello Everyone!
I am wanting to go to Disneyland Paris sometime next week (doesn't matter when) and was just wondering if anyone would want to meet up or join me! If not I will just travel solo but I would love the company. Let me know!

Thanks


----------



## christinajoyyy

Going to DLP for the first time 15-17 March, and staying at Sequoia Lodge! So excited!!!


----------



## dee slack

we'll be staying at Cheyenne (for the 6th time!!) December 1st to 5th


----------



## DLPdaft

christinajoyyy said:


> Going to DLP for the first time 15-17 March, and staying at Sequoia Lodge! So excited!!!





dee slack said:


> we'll be staying at Cheyenne (for the 6th time!!) December 1st to 5th



both added to the list .


----------



## Mikes:)Mom

Count me in! I'm planning on a day-trip on September 1st.


----------



## Anemone

Have booked from 22nd to 27th June 2014 at HNY.


----------



## DLPdaft

Mikes:)Mom said:


> Count me in! I'm planning on a day-trip on September 1st.





Anemone said:


> Have booked from 22nd to 27th June 2014 at HNY.



both added to the list


----------



## PFopma

July 28-30 - Probably staying offsite at Hotel L'Elysée Val d'Europe. WDW veterans first time at DLP.


----------



## mqs

First time visitiog DLP: October 8 to 13, Hotel Santa Fe, with my boyfriend


----------



## mqs

Maybe meeting someone there?


----------



## SleepyNonah

Just booked 4 nights / 5 days in the Cheyenne for January 6th to 10th with my wife and 2 kids (5 and 8 but will be 6 and 9 by then).

We haven't been since a 2 days back in October 2009 when we stayed in a campsite an hour's drive away and the youngest was just 1. I think she'll appreciate it more this time around! 

Itching to tell them but keeping it as a Christmas surprise so posting here to fight the urge to run upstairs and wake them up to tell them!


----------



## meg+chloesmum

25th may 4 nights 5 days sante fe


----------



## DLPdaft

PFopma said:


> July 28-30 - Probably staying offsite at Hotel L'Elysée Val d'Europe. WDW veterans first time at DLP.





mqs said:


> First time visitiog DLP: October 8 to 13, Hotel Santa Fe, with my boyfriend





SleepyNonah said:


> Just booked 4 nights / 5 days in the Cheyenne for January 6th to 10th with my wife and 2 kids (5 and 8 but will be 6 and 9 by then).
> 
> We haven't been since a 2 days back in October 2009 when we stayed in a campsite an hour's drive away and the youngest was just 1. I think she'll appreciate it more this time around!
> 
> Itching to tell them but keeping it as a Christmas surprise so posting here to fight the urge to run upstairs and wake them up to tell them!





meg+chloesmum said:


> 25th may 4 nights 5 days sante fe



all added to the list .


----------



## harveylolamumma

28th sept - 2nd Oct with OH, DS(will be 6) and DD (will be almost 4). Staying at Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## DLPdaft

harveylolamumma said:


> 28th sept - 2nd Oct with OH, DS(will be 6) and DD (will be almost 4). Staying at Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## mariezp

We'll be taking a 2 week whirlwind trip to Europe which will begin on August 27th. Since we will just happen to be on the same continent we didn't figure our trip would be complete without stopping in to check out Disneyland Paris. We'll be at the park for our first ever trip August 30 & 31. Going all out just in case this is a once in a lifetime trip and staying at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## DLPdaft

mariezp said:


> We'll be taking a 2 week whirlwind trip to Europe which will begin on August 27th. Since we will just happen to be on the same continent we didn't figure our trip would be complete without stopping in to check out Disneyland Paris. We'll be at the park for our first ever trip August 30 & 31. Going all out just in case this is a once in a lifetime trip and staying at the Disneyland Hotel.



sounds fabulous - added to the list for you .


----------



## bonhoga

Whooo hoooo, 5 nights/6 days at NPB for us starting on 15th October and it will be our grandson's first visit.......so excited 

K


----------



## jillrobinson

Please can you add us, just me and Liam 29th Oct to 3rd Nov staying at the Kyriad


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated for your Halloween trips


----------



## kizzabel

Ware Bears said:
			
		

> Updated for your Halloween trips



Could I change my March 2015 dates to the 15th - 20th. Booked the kyriad for the 15th for a bargain €65 
Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

Done


----------



## Judy from Boise

We ( Judy, Dave, and Mackenzie) will be there Mid May 2015, planning on staying in a suite at Newport bay........it is part of a larger 3 week Europe college graduation trip ( London, Paris DL, Paris, Munich, Amsterdam) for my DD. Fingers crossed for an ontime Graduation!


----------



## DLPdaft

Judy from Boise said:


> We ( Judy, Dave, and Mackenzie) will be there Mid May 2015, planning on staying in a suite at Newport bay........it is part of a larger 3 week Europe college graduation trip ( London, Paris DL, Paris, Munich, Amsterdam) for my DD. Fingers crossed for an ontime Graduation!



lovely  - when you know your dates pop them here and it will be added to the trip index.


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Can I change my hotel for my February trip please Also we are staying longer too.
ILOVEDLP 
Adagio city VDE 16 /23 February 2015 
Thanks you very much x
Ps just seen I didn't put a hotel for our October trip we are staying at sejours & affaires VDE


----------



## suzysharp

We'll be at DLP at the Hotel New York May 24-28, 2014... time is flying!


----------



## DLPdaft

ILOVEDLP said:


> Can I change my hotel for my February trip please Also we are staying longer too.
> ILOVEDLP
> Adagio city VDE 16 /23 February 2015
> Thanks you very much x
> Ps just seen I didn't put a hotel for our October trip we are staying at sejours & affaires VDE



amended both dates for you .



suzysharp said:


> We'll be at DLP at the Hotel New York May 24-28, 2014... time is flying!



added to the list .


----------



## CherryPie3

Wow not been on here for ages!!!

We are driving down for our disney fix this year again. 

We are staying at Adagio Access in Magny le Hongre. 1st-8th June. Driving down overnight 31st May... 

Cannot wait!!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## GrandBob

Judy from Boise said:


> We ( Judy, Dave, and Mackenzie) will be there Mid May 2015, planning on staying in a suite at Newport bay........it is part of a larger 3 week Europe college graduation trip ( London, Paris DL, Paris, Munich, Amsterdam) for my DD. Fingers crossed for an ontime Graduation!



Hello Judy, from another denizen of the Disneyland board!  Sounds like a lovely trip.  We (DW and I) are taking our granddaughter to Paris in June 2015.  We promised her a trip to Europe when she turned 12, and she picked Paris.  Smart girl   Right now, I'm planning a week in Paris proper, a few days at DLP, 2 days in Normandy and 2 days in the Loire Valley to visit chateaux.  DGD doesn't know these details yet, though; in particular, we've not mentioned Disneyland Paris.  She'll be excited.  After briefly looking at descriptions and reviews, I'm also leaning toward Newport Bay Club.  Please let me know when and if you find some specials, either on packages or hotels.  Thanks, and have a great trip!

-Bob


----------



## Judy from Boise

you too! what great grandparents! I know if you want to book a suite you have to call DLP directly, I am hoping for a 20-30% discount, and a free half board option, based on what has been available in the same time frame this year, and luckily it is value season. But honestly, the 3 week trip will be less than half of what we are used to paying for a semester of school......so costs really aren't a deal breaker.


----------



## Aschenputtel

Just found this thread!
DF and I will be at DLRP from August, 31 to September, 5 and staying at Newport Bay!


----------



## Madhattermad

I'm there from the 2nd to 6th July 2015  

I will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge in Golden Forest Club


----------



## fabulousfive

mariezp said:


> We'll be taking a 2 week whirlwind trip to Europe which will begin on August 27th. Since we will just happen to be on the same continent we didn't figure our trip would be complete without stopping in to check out Disneyland Paris. We'll be at the park for our first ever trip August 30 & 31. Going all out just in case this is a once in a lifetime trip and staying at the Disneyland Hotel.



Oooo, sounds so nice! Can you share your itinerary? We want to do something in Europe (never been!) and want to tag on DLP!


----------



## Lisa_C

Oh go on then - add us in. TOMORROW 25th-31st  Off site at Torcy


----------



## disneynat79

Lisa_C said:


> Oh go on then - add us in. TOMORROW 25th-31st  Off site at Torcy



Hello Lisa, fellow Ashfordian!!!

We're going 29th Sept - 3rd Oct Sequoia lodge 

My girls have no idea!


----------



## DLPdaft

trip index updated .


----------



## Littlenemo

We are going 29th September - 3rd October and staying at Santa Fe! I'm excited!!


----------



## iuil

We'll be there sometime between July 9th and 18th - exact dates to be decided as we're staying in Berny Riviere and doing day trips with APs.


----------



## QuirkyLady

We are off for a week starting on the 14th of September.


----------



## Suzanne1979

We're going September 1-5, Kyriad


----------



## TACK

May 16 - 24 in France, followed by a week travelling in Europe.  Have not picked hotels for Disneyland, until I read more on how it all works in Europe.  Then our final trip will be a Disney Cruise leaving from Copenhagen.  Just booked my outbound to Paris so we are definitely going.  My daughter is very excited.  She just finished a year as a cultural representative at Disney World in Florida, so this just continues our Disney adventure. Thankfully I have time to research and I appreciate all the posts.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## GailMarie

We are going from 16th-19th August - staying at Hotel New York!


----------



## Jonjo

Might as well put us down again

20 - 23 June - ibis Marne la Vallée Val d'Europe 

1 June - 5 June 2014 - Newport Bay Club


----------



## Ruthie25

26th March to 2nd April, Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France

Second trip with my BIL, SIL and Nephew (who will be 11)

4th Trip with DH

My 14th!


----------



## isbella

I will be going in for a day trip with my sisters from Paris August 5th 

First time visit!


----------



## DucksDad

August 11th to 16th on a stop over on the way to "Dewey's" hockey tournament in Sweden with the whole Duck clan.  It was cheaper to have the stopover in Paris than to fly right to Stockholm, so why not knock another Disney Park off the bucket list

Alas any of the flight savings were quickly gobbled up by the shocking room prices (our own fault for being a family of 5 I guess


----------



## dizneeat

June 27 - 29, Hotel Adagio Val d'Europe


----------



## fabulousfive

We're considering June 2016. Never been before and are thinking it may be a fun trip to do with our first time visit to Paris!!!


----------



## Kayleigh1986

christinajoyyy said:


> Going to DLP for the first time 15-17 March, and staying at Sequoia Lodge! So excited!!!


 I will be there with my son too


----------



## Kayleigh1986

Me and my son are going to sequoia lodge March 10th - 14th 2015


----------



## Me!Thatswho

15-19 July. Hotel New York.


----------



## Dubs4Sam

20-24/7 - 5 Days & 4 Nights from Dublin, Ireland  - Raddison Blu Hotel   

Any taughts good/bad on our Hotel?


----------



## shingle

28th Sept for 4 nights and 5 days, Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## Gertie100

23rd to 27th August DLH for my 40th birthday. So excited!!


----------



## barrington

2nd December for 4 nights 5 days, hotel new york


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated (finally  )


----------



## EmmabaRose

22nd -25th August at Santa Fe


----------



## poppie123

5th-9th of February..Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

can you please update my details please as they have changed slightly, we are now going 12th-20th of march 2015 staying at Hotel New York


----------



## BabyAriel

13th - 16th August 2014 Campanile Bussy St Georges!


----------



## pokerbanter

Oct 1st-4th staying in Cheyenne.  5th time at the magic and still excited as if it was the first time.


----------



## Mum to Belle

I've booked it!!

Please add me in, December 19th - 23rd staying at the Disneyland Hotel for the very first time to celebrate my 40th Christmas!!!!!!!!

Soooooooooooooooo ridiculously excited about staying in the Pink Palace!!! 

Thank you x


----------



## scrpbookr

My mom and I will be visiting Sept 28-30.  We're staying offsite.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## baylie666

We are going 28th Sept to 4th October


----------



## Danauk

We will be there from the 31st December to 2nd January, staying off site at the Residhome Val D'Europe.


----------



## Mum to Belle

Ware Bears said:


> Updated



Thank you !!! It's real now that it's on here !!!


----------



## DLPdaft

baylie666 said:


> We are going 28th Sept to 4th October





Danauk said:


> We will be there from the 31st December to 2nd January, staying off site at the Residhome Val D'Europe.



added to the list


----------



## ThBa

March 30 until April 06 2015

SQL


----------



## Neeny17

25th and 26th October!


----------



## PrincessSparkle

Can you please add us to the list, 5 of us will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge (2 x Golden Forrest Rooms) from the 17th to the 21st November  x


----------



## Avalon_toon

baylie666 said:


> We are going 28th Sept to 4th October



Hi Baylie666!  I'm going 28th Sept to 4th October too!  Its my first ever trip to DLP - can't wait!


----------



## Anemone

Taking my beautiful sister back to HNY from 18th to 22nd December 14.


----------



## katmur85

We're going from Dec 1st-5th. First time to go. Staying in Newport bay!!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## addverbaan

ooh! I just realised I forgot to add my trips!

We are going 10th October for 2 nights staying at Magic Circus and then 19th-23rd November staying at the DLH


----------



## ThBa

Hi Elaine !

It would be great to be at DLP from 

*20th March* until 6th April 

but I will be there from 

*30th March* until 6th April.

Can you please correct this ?


----------



## DLPdaft

addverbaan said:


> ooh! I just realised I forgot to add my trips!
> 
> We are going 10th October for 2 nights staying at Magic Circus and then 19th-23rd November staying at the DLH



both trips added to the list .



ThBa said:


> Hi Elaine !
> 
> It would be great to be at DLP from
> 
> *20th March* until 6th April
> 
> but I will be there from
> 
> *30th March* until 6th April.
> 
> Can you please correct this ?



corrected for you .


----------



## ThBa

DLPdaft said:


> corrected for you .


----------



## the_princess

Hi, we are going on the 7th to the 10th of Dec, staying at SL.


----------



## DLRPWonders

I'm going on the 24th of October for one day.
Also from October 30th until November 3rd for 5 days.


----------



## DLPdaft

the_princess said:


> Hi, we are going on the 7th to the 10th of Dec, staying at SL.



added to the list for you 



DLRPWonders said:


> I'm going on the 24th of October for one day.
> Also from October 30th until November 3rd for 5 days.



both dates added to the list - are you staying offsite?


----------



## terry c

HI ALL We go back to disneyland paris 11 oct in our motor home any more taking a motor home next week


----------



## DLRPWonders

DLPdaft said:


> both dates added to the list - are you staying offsite?



Yes I am, with my Annual Passport I always stay offsite.
I will be staying at Premiere Classe in Torcy and Kyriad Disneyland Paris.


----------



## x_zipped_x

Newport bay Dec 4th - 8th


----------



## Madhattermad

Travelling again from 4th-7th November and staying at the Hotel L'Elysee Val d'Europe...first time off site


----------



## emzc91x

Going Nov 10-14 SQL!! First time on site  can't wait!


----------



## DLPdaft

DLRPWonders said:


> Yes I am, with my Annual Passport I always stay offsite.
> I will be staying at Premiere Classe in Torcy and Kyriad Disneyland Paris.





x_zipped_x said:


> Newport bay Dec 4th - 8th





Madhattermad said:


> Travelling again from 4th-7th November and staying at the Hotel L'Elysee Val d'Europe...first time off site





emzc91x said:


> Going Nov 10-14 SQL!! First time on site  can't wait!



all added to the list .


----------



## beltane

Hi, Can you add us to the list for March visits 27 /31st. 4th DLP trip (following Disneyland California in August 2014)  

Thanks!


----------



## DLPdaft

beltane said:


> Hi, Can you add us to the list for March visits 27 /31st. 4th DLP trip (following Disneyland California in August 2014)
> 
> Thanks!



where are you staying at DLP beltane?


----------



## beltane

DLPdaft said:


> where are you staying at DLP beltane?



Hi, thanks for adding us to the list. We are staying off site this time at the HiPark Serris. Previously we have stayed at the Sequoia (twice, perfect for the Christmas season) and the Newport Bay Club.


----------



## giuly09

Giulia and Mum on girle trip from Dec 7th to Dec 11th, staying at Kyriad


----------



## madmish

we are going 25feb -march 1st staying at the cheyenne ;-)


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

I have just booked my 7th trip to Disneyland Paris. 

I have previously stayed in The Santa Fe, Newport Bay Club in a suite (only 11 suites there- was amazing with own doorbell & 2 toilets lol) and The New York Hotel.

*This trip we are staying at The Cheyenne from 3rd September 2015 for 4 nights*. Bit worried about accommodation as wasn't keen on Santa Fe. But I think the kids will love the cowboy town theme and the bunk beds. I think while they are still young this is the best time to try this hotel and eventually ill get to the Sequoia Lodge and the Disneyland Hotel 

Budget is a bit more limited this trip but I did just have to pay for 4 tickets to England from Australia (plus baby on the way) so that swallows up the budget


----------



## DLPdaft

beltane said:


> Hi, thanks for adding us to the list. We are staying off site this time at the HiPark Serris. Previously we have stayed at the Sequoia (twice, perfect for the Christmas season) and the Newport Bay Club.





giuly09 said:


> Giulia and Mum on girle trip from Dec 7th to Dec 11th, staying at Kyriad





madmish said:


> we are going 25feb -march 1st staying at the cheyenne ;-)





DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> I have just booked my 7th trip to Disneyland Paris.
> 
> I have previously stayed in The Santa Fe, Newport Bay Club in a suite (only 11 suites there- was amazing with own doorbell & 2 toilets lol) and The New York Hotel.
> 
> *This trip we are staying at The Cheyenne from 3rd September 2015 for 4 nights*. Bit worried about accommodation as wasn't keen on Santa Fe. But I think the kids will love the cowboy town theme and the bunk beds. I think while they are still young this is the best time to try this hotel and eventually ill get to the Sequoia Lodge and the Disneyland Hotel
> 
> Budget is a bit more limited this trip but I did just have to pay for 4 tickets to England from Australia (plus baby on the way) so that swallows up the budget



all added to the list


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

DLPdaft said:


> all added to the list


 Thank you


----------



## Jonjo

Not been back from our Halloween trip long but we are booked to go back staying in Sequoia Lodge (Golden Forest) from 1st - 5th June 2015.


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

Just booked Newport Bay Club for February 17-24!   It's been a couple of years so I am looking forward to seeing what's new!


----------



## Carrie_Cat

17th of November - Looking forward to seeing the Christmas decs


----------



## DLPdaft

Jonjo said:


> Not been back from our Halloween trip long but we are booked to go back staying in Sequoia Lodge (Golden Forest) from 1st - 5th June 2015.





ExpatDisneyLover said:


> Just booked Newport Bay Club for February 17-24!   It's been a couple of years so I am looking forward to seeing what's new!





Carrie_Cat said:


> 17th of November - Looking forward to seeing the Christmas decs



yey! all added to the list  - and a big welcome back to Carrie_Cat and ExpatDisneyLover too .


----------



## drkathyj

We will be at Marriott Mar 6-16


----------



## DLPdaft

drkathyj said:


> We will be at Marriott Mar 6-16



do you know yet which days will be your Disney days ?


----------



## Roon

im going back at long last with my friend this time instead of family and just cannot wait even though it's nearly a year away    18th October 2015. Staying at my beloved Sequoia Lodge.        Hoping the hotel is as good as I remember.  I want my friend to enjoy it as much as I do.      Great to be back xxxxxx


----------



## Anemone

Have now booked 5th - 9th January 2016 @ Hotel Santa Fe

Am taking my two 20 something boys and DS2's partner and my grandson who will be 20 months old.


----------



## DLPdaft

Roon said:


> im going back at long last with my friend this time instead of family and just cannot wait even though it's nearly a year away    18th October 2015. Staying at my beloved Sequoia Lodge.        Hoping the hotel is as good as I remember.  I want my friend to enjoy it as much as I do.      Great to be back xxxxxx



what are your trip dates Roon ?


----------



## DLPdaft

Anemone said:


> Have now booked 5th - 9th January 2016 @ Hotel Santa Fe
> 
> Am taking my two 20 something boys and DS2's partner and my grandson who will be 20 months old.



added to the list .


----------



## kizzabel

Hi 
Can my March 2015 stay be changed to the Newport please?
And also can I have our January 2016 trip added please?
It is January 24th to 29th at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Roon

Hi 18th October 2015 to 22nd October. Sequoia Lodge.  and it's going to be brilliant xx


----------



## DLPdaft

kizzabel said:


> Hi
> Can my March 2015 stay be changed to the Newport please?
> And also can I have our January 2016 trip added please?
> It is January 24th to 29th at the Sequoia Lodge





Roon said:


> Hi 18th October 2015 to 22nd October. Sequoia Lodge.  and it's going to be brilliant xx



all amended/added to the list .


----------



## Isila

March 22-27, 2015, Santa Fe


----------



## Anemone

DLPdaft said:


> added to the list .



Ooops Elaine, sorry, it's January 2016 we go, not 2015.  Sadly!


----------



## DLPdaft

Isila said:


> March 22-27, 2015, Santa Fe



Added to the list 



Anemone said:


> Ooops Elaine, sorry, it's January 2016 we go, not 2015.  Sadly!



ooops sorry, that was my mistake, i've changed it on the trip index now .


----------



## Anemone

Thank you Elaine. You do a great job keeping track of us all.


----------



## Isila

DLPdaft said:


> Added to the list



thank you


----------



## bfost87

Coming from Vancouver, BC, Canada. Taking my mom on a Europe Tour and we're stopping on May 21-23 2015 at DLP before meeting the group in Paris. Staying at the Kyriad.


----------



## Madhattermad

Hi All,

I just booked a cheeky one nighter!

Staying from 8-9 Feb in the Newport Bay Club


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Hi can my feb trip be adagio and the NPB last 2 nights.
We have 18 th 22nd  may SL 
And 14th 18 th dec hotel Ny in a Xmas room ( already thinking of adding the Sunday lol )


----------



## DLPdaft

bfost87 said:


> Coming from Vancouver, BC, Canada. Taking my mom on a Europe Tour and we're stopping on May 21-23 2015 at DLP before meeting the group in Paris. Staying at the Kyriad.





Madhattermad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just booked a cheeky one nighter!
> 
> Staying from 8-9 Feb in the Newport Bay Club





ILOVEDLP said:


> Hi can my feb trip be adagio and the NPB last 2 nights.
> We have 18 th 22nd  may SL
> And 14th 18 th dec hotel Ny in a Xmas room ( already thinking of adding the Sunday lol )



all added/amended to the list .


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Thanks your a star


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

we are off next week, Monday 5th of jan to Thursday 8th of jan staying at dream castle


----------



## DLPdaft

Donald Ducks wife said:


> we are off next week, Monday 5th of jan to Thursday 8th of jan staying at dream castle



added to the list


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Elaine I'm so sorry I've been messed around a lot so I've had to cancel  may 
Leavening me Eurostar tickets that needed moving.
So rather than sell they kids I've moved our onsite  for Xmas to august at the Cheyenne using our May Eurostar tickets.
So ILOVEDLP 12 august 16th august the Cheyenne.
Thanks xx


----------



## DLPdaft

ILOVEDLP said:


> Elaine I'm so sorry I've been messed around a lot so I've had to cancel  may
> Leavening me Eurostar tickets that needed moving.
> So rather than sell they kids I've moved our onsite  for Xmas to august at the Cheyenne using our May Eurostar tickets.
> So ILOVEDLP 12 august 16th august the Cheyenne.
> Thanks xx



oh no, what happened to SL in May?
So still Feb, no May, August and no December (at the moment ) - is that right?


----------



## ILOVEDLP

DLPdaft said:


> oh no, what happened to SL in May?
> So still Feb, no May, August and no December (at the moment ) - is that right?


Feb still on 
The girl I was going with cancelled on me  I would had to book hotels etc and I didn't really fancy being off site with 2 7 years old when dreams is at 11.
So it was go may or dec or go with ds1 and twins  in august for our summer trip.
I'm going to book Edinburgh for dec and look at January deal before our APs run out.
Sorry again to mess you around had a busy day on the phone


----------



## DLPdaft

ILOVEDLP said:


> Feb still on
> The girl I was going with cancelled on me  I would had to book hotels etc and I didn't really fancy being off site with 2 7 years old when dreams is at 11.
> So it was go may or dec or go with ds1 and twins  in august for our summer trip.
> I'm going to book Edinburgh for dec and look at January deal before our APs run out.
> *Sorry again to mess you around had a busy day on the phone *



i bet you have! changing your dates on the index is no problem at all .


----------



## LunaMini

Just booked next years trip  23rd-27th November at DLH!


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Me again lol !!
So new plan 
Feb the same 
12th 16th august ! Kyriad 
15th 19th 2016 NPB in a family room (less than 4 nights at the Cheyenne )
Very happy now Elaine


----------



## DLPdaft

ILOVEDLP said:


> Me again lol !!
> So new plan
> Feb the same
> 12th 16th august ! Kyriad
> *15th 19th 2016 NPB in a family room (less than 4 nights at the Cheyenne )*
> Very happy now Elaine



15th - 19th of what month in 2016 Rachael?


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Ha ha that would help was on my way out sorry 
feb half term again so twins 8th birthday week room for 5 was a bargain


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Booked yesterday. October 4th-8th at the Sequioia, after many Christmas (and a March) visits, this will be my first Halloween!


----------



## DLPdaft

ILOVEDLP said:


> Me again lol !!
> So new plan
> Feb the same
> 12th 16th august ! Kyriad
> 15th 19th february 2016 NPB in a family room (less than 4 nights at the Cheyenne )
> Very happy now Elaine





LunaMini said:


> Just booked next years trip  23rd-27th November at DLH!





OldSchoolReasons said:


> Booked yesterday. October 4th-8th at the Sequioia, after many Christmas (and a March) visits, this will be my first Halloween!



all added to the list


----------



## Chuckers

First trip to DLP June 10th - June 14th! Celebrating my 50th at the park


----------



## abismummy

Second trip on 12-16 August - Newport Bay! Cant wait!


----------



## LuccaDrake

Just booked our first trip to DLP for June 14-17 at Hotel New York!  Soooo excited!


----------



## DLPdaft

Chuckers said:


> First trip to DLP June 10th - June 14th! Celebrating my 50th at the park



which hotel are you staying at Chuckers?



abismummy said:


> Second trip on 12-16 August - Newport Bay! Cant wait!





LuccaDrake said:


> Just booked our first trip to DLP for June 14-17 at Hotel New York!  Soooo excited!



added to the list


----------



## Chuckers

DLPdaft said:


> which hotel are you staying at Chuckers?



Staying in a Golden Forest Club Room at the Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## DLPdaft

Chuckers said:


> Staying in a Golden Forest Club Room at the Sequoia Lodge!



lovely  - added to the list.


----------



## Chuckers

DLPdaft said:


> lovely  - added to the list.



And I am SO excited.. I am going to be bouncing for the next 132 days!


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

My husband and I will be there June 25-28, staying at the Sequoia Lodge.  It is our first trip.


----------



## frenchieSteven

I'll be there the 7th march.
I will activate my annual pass and then come back probably every month, for one or two days.
It would be good to meet some of you there


----------



## DLPdaft

ajrwdwgirl said:


> My husband and I will be there June 25-28, staying at the Sequoia Lodge.  It is our first trip.





frenchieSteven said:


> I'll be there the 7th march.
> I will activate my annual pass and then come back probably every month, for one or two days.
> It would be good to meet some of you there



both added to the list .


----------



## kizzabel

Can I add another trip please?
May 22nd to 27th 2016 at HNY.

Also I noticed my dates are a little off for our trip next January - sorry! It's Jan 24th to 29th at SQL. 

Thanks xx


----------



## frenchieSteven

DLPdaft said:


> both added to the list .



Thank you.
I have another day planned, I'll be in the park in two weeks, so the 14th of february


----------



## DLPdaft

kizzabel said:


> Can I add another trip please?
> May 22nd to 27th 2016 at HNY.
> 
> Also I noticed my dates are a little off for our trip next January - sorry! It's Jan 24th to 29th at SQL.
> 
> Thanks xx





frenchieSteven said:


> Thank you.
> I have another day planned, I'll be in the park in two weeks, so the 14th of february



all amended/added to the list .


----------



## kim929

Hi
Please add me to the list.     We are going Aug 4-8 staying at Sequoia Lodge.        This is our first time going and trying to learn how it all works, I am getting more confused every time I look, makes me want to just cancel and go to Disney World where I know what I'm doing...lol


----------



## Danauk

We will be there from the 30th March - 3rd April, 3rd - 7th August and 31st December - 2nd January 2016


----------



## Kies99

I'll be there 1 day with the family on April 9.


----------



## HappyPanda

I completely forgot to get mine added on here. We are going 15 - 19 February - staying at the Sante Fe.


----------



## DLPdaft

kim929 said:


> Hi
> Please add me to the list.     We are going Aug 4-8 staying at Sequoia Lodge.        This is our first time going and trying to learn how it all works, I am getting more confused every time I look, makes me want to just cancel and go to Disney World where I know what I'm doing...lol





Danauk said:


> We will be there from the 30th March - 3rd April, 3rd - 7th August and 31st December - 2nd January 2016





Kies99 said:


> I'll be there 1 day with the family on April 9.





HappyPanda said:


> I completely forgot to get mine added on here. We are going 15 - 19 February - staying at the Sante Fe.



all added to the list .


----------



## Louoffofsparkle

I'm going on the 11th may till the 15th staying at the Santa Fe. Going with my son and my sister
Then back on 14th-17th June staying at the Cheyenne doing a solo trip


----------



## cmpeter

My husband and I will be going July 6-10.  Staying at the Hotel New York!  First trip to DLP (first time to France for me, dh has been before).  We are DL vets and have been to WDW once.  Can't wait!!


----------



## jillrobinson

Can you add me to the list 13th - 17th august at the Kyriad


----------



## DLPdaft

jillrobinson said:


> Can you add me to the list 13th - 17th august at the Kyriad





Louoffofsparkle said:


> I'm going on the 11th may till the 15th staying at the Santa Fe. Going with my son and my sister
> Then back on 14th-17th June staying at the Cheyenne doing a solo trip





cmpeter said:


> My husband and I will be going July 6-10.  Staying at the Hotel New York!  First trip to DLP (first time to France for me, dh has been before).  We are DL vets and have been to WDW once.  Can't wait!!



all added to the list


----------



## BigHero6

We are going 12-14th November 2015 staying at the Kyriad.  Does anyone know if you can purchase just evening tickets for the parks?


----------



## DLPdaft

BigHero6 said:


> We are going 12-14th November 2015 staying at the Kyriad.  Does anyone know if you can purchase just evening tickets for the parks?



added to the list  - unfortunately there are no evening tickets for DLP.


----------



## frenchieSteven

Hello.
I'm going the 24th and 25th april, at the Santa Fe


----------



## Joyce_Belle

19 - 21 March, Santa Fe!


----------



## inda2681

11th-15th Oct DLH


----------



## picktails

July 3 - meeting my daughter in Paris after she studies abroad!


----------



## Alacrity

If all goes well with planning, my wife (wdwtheplacetobe) and I are stopping by DLP for a few days before our ABD Central Europe trip!  Still working out the details but we're looking at September 14-17.


----------



## bonhoga

Wooohooooo! Going on 15th July with my daughter who will just have finished her teacher training, my cousin Grace who will celebrate her 30th birthday while there and her friend Shona :]  All girls together, and staying at the Disneyland Hotel in a garden terrace room. Can't wait!!! Anyone stayed in these rooms before and want to let me know what they are like?   Kx


----------



## osowired

So excited! Will be arriving by Eurostar on May 11th at Santa Fe. In Paris a few days, then offsite hotel Val D'Elysee on May 14th-15th.


----------



## DLPdaft

osowired said:


> So excited! Will be arriving by Eurostar on May 11th at Santa Fe. In Paris a few days, then offsite hotel Val D'Elysee on May 14th-15th.





frenchieSteven said:


> Hello.
> I'm going the 24th and 25th april, at the Santa Fe





Joyce_Belle said:


> 19 - 21 March, Santa Fe!





inda2681 said:


> 11th-15th Oct DLH



all added to the list 



picktails said:


> July 3 - meeting my daughter in Paris after she studies abroad!



added picktails - is it a day trip to DLP?



Alacrity said:


> If all goes well with planning, my wife (wdwtheplacetobe) and I are stopping by DLP for a few days before our ABD Central Europe trip!  Still working out the details but we're looking at September 14-17.



added Alacrity - do you know yet where you will be staying at DLP?



bonhoga said:


> Wooohooooo! Going on 15th July with my daughter who will just have finished her teacher training, my cousin Grace who will celebrate her 30th birthday while there and her friend Shona :]  All girls together, and staying at the Disneyland Hotel in a garden terrace room. Can't wait!!! Anyone stayed in these rooms before and want to let me know what they are like?   Kx



Added bonhoga - how long are you staying?


----------



## disneyrunner5

I'll be there May 21st - 24th.


----------



## bonhoga

Whoops, sorry four days...got the two days free offer :]  K


----------



## DLRPWonders

I'm going 6-8 March, and I'll be staying off-site at Sejours & Affaires Serris Rive Gauche.


----------



## Alacrity

DLPdaft said:


> all added to the list
> 
> added Alacrity - do you know yet where you will be staying at DLP?



We're planning on the Disneyland Hotel so far!


----------



## bfost87

Coming from Vancouver, BC, Canada - May 21-23rd with my mom at Kyriad, before going on a tour of Europe for 18 days


----------



## Brummig

Easter Monday for 4 days - staying in the motorhome.  Trip 19 (I think!)


----------



## kizzabel

Hi, can i request some changes please? As usual I've changed bookings! 
May 2016 is now cancelled and January 2016 is now 24th @ the Cheyenne and 25th - 29th at the DLH. Need to change tickers next! Thanks


----------



## Kazzabelle

Hi we are off to the hny 23-27th sept

Thanks xx


----------



## Louoffofsparkle

I decided to change my booking so I'm now going from 14-17th June staying at sequoia lodge in the Montana room, with the dining plan


----------



## princessmummy

Hi there
Staying at Magic Circus May 25th to 28th 2015

A girls together trip with DD2 (7). So excited now


----------



## DLPdaft

princessmummy said:


> Hi there
> Staying at Magic Circus May 25th to 28th 2015
> 
> A girls together trip with DD2 (7). So excited now





disneyrunner5 said:


> I'll be there May 21st - 24th.





DLRPWonders said:


> I'm going 6-8 March, and I'll be staying off-site at Sejours & Affaires Serris Rive Gauche.





bfost87 said:


> Coming from Vancouver, BC, Canada - May 21-23rd with my mom at Kyriad, before going on a tour of Europe for 18 days





Brummig said:


> Easter Monday for 4 days - staying in the motorhome.  Trip 19 (I think!)





kizzabel said:


> Hi, can i request some changes please? As usual I've changed bookings!
> May 2016 is now cancelled and January 2016 is now 24th @ the Cheyenne and 25th - 29th at the DLH. Need to change tickers next! Thanks





Kazzabelle said:


> Hi we are off to the hny 23-27th sept
> 
> Thanks xx





Louoffofsparkle said:


> I decided to change my booking so I'm now going from 14-17th June staying at sequoia lodge in the Montana room, with the dining plan



phew! all added/amended on the list now


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

When we got home from WDW we decided to do Disneyland California & WDW in 2017 after DD finishes A levels & DS finishes GCSEs, but that over two years away so we finally gave in today and have booked a cheeky 3 nights staying at the Disneyland Hotel 21st January, just to keep us going!!!! Now i can say we’re going to Disney next year


----------



## disney_rocks_86

We are going on a last minute surprise trip from my Mother in law in 36 days . April 9th -12th staying at the Santa Fe - we are so excited!


----------



## frenchieSteven

Hello.
I'm going the 27th and 28th of this month (march), staying off site


----------



## DLPdaft

frenchieSteven said:


> Hello.
> I'm going the 27th and 28th of this month (march), staying off site





ChipnDaleRule said:


> When we got home from WDW we decided to do Disneyland California & WDW in 2017 after DD finishes A levels & DS finishes GCSEs, but that over two years away so we finally gave in today and have booked a cheeky 3 nights staying at the Disneyland Hotel 21st January, just to keep us going!!!! Now i can say we’re going to Disney next year





disney_rocks_86 said:


> We are going on a last minute surprise trip from my Mother in law in 36 days . April 9th -12th staying at the Santa Fe - we are so excited!



all added to the list .


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just booked our flights 

Will be there end of Sept 2015.  Now to book rooms!!!  So excited.


----------



## im4kycats

Hi! My son and I are finishing off our England/France ABD at Disneyland Paris at the NY Hotel! We will be there June 26-28, 2015.  Can't wait!


----------



## TACK

Sadly, we had to cancel the first half of our European vacation which included Disneyland Paris.  However, we are taking the Baltic cruise with Disney Magic end of May.  I told my daughter not to worry, we will do Disneyland Paris in the near future.  I hope all of you have a wonderful time.  In the meantime, I bought myself a Disneyland Annual Pass, so I am heading in April and September to Anaheim instead and enjoying the 60th Anniversary.


----------



## Ms Poppins

All booked for HNY, 4 - 8 October  please add us to the list! Thank you


----------



## MPHARJ

August 4-10 Sequoia Lodge Golden Forest


----------



## CluelessDisFan

DH and I are going to be at DLP September 14-15, 2015! We're staying in Paris at the Hotel Des Gobelins.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

im4kycats said:


> Hi! My son and I are finishing off our England/France ABD at Disneyland Paris at the NY Hotel! We will be there June 26-28, 2015.  Can't wait!



These are basically our dates too, we get there on the 25th-28 and are staying at the Sequoia.


----------



## ShellB8585

May 5th - 10th staying at Cheyenne


----------



## RobynPrincess

Please add me!

RobynPrincess 24th - 27th September for Dapper Day!


----------



## DLPdaft

RobynPrincess said:


> Please add me!
> 
> RobynPrincess 24th - 27th September for Dapper Day!



added RobynPrincess - where will you be staying  ?



im4kycats said:


> Hi! My son and I are finishing off our England/France ABD at Disneyland Paris at the NY Hotel! We will be there June 26-28, 2015.  Can't wait!





TACK said:


> Sadly, we had to cancel the first half of our European vacation which included Disneyland Paris.  However, we are taking the Baltic cruise with Disney Magic end of May.  I told my daughter not to worry, we will do Disneyland Paris in the near future.  I hope all of you have a wonderful time.  In the meantime, I bought myself a Disneyland Annual Pass, so I am heading in April and September to Anaheim instead and enjoying the 60th Anniversary.





Ms Poppins said:


> All booked for HNY, 4 - 8 October  please add us to the list! Thank you





MPHARJ said:


> August 4-10 Sequoia Lodge Golden Forest





CluelessDisFan said:


> DH and I are going to be at DLP September 14-15, 2015! We're staying in Paris at the Hotel Des Gobelins.





ShellB8585 said:


> May 5th - 10th staying at Cheyenne



all added/amended to the list


----------



## DLPdaft

Disney_Mama said:


> Just booked our flights
> 
> Will be there end of Sept 2015.  Now to book rooms!!!  So excited.



do you have your dates and hotel for your DLP trip yet Disney Mama?


----------



## RobynPrincess

Ooooh that's a good question... I don't remember lol it's offsite though


----------



## Disney_Mama

DLPdaft said:


> do you have your dates and hotel for your DLP trip yet Disney Mama?


Going to be in Paris Sept 26th-30th.  Have not booked hotels yet but hope to stay at the Disney’s Sequoia Lodge


----------



## DisneyBelle_x

7th-9th October staying at Explorers


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Alacrity said:


> We're planning on the Disneyland Hotel so far!



Got our rooms at Disneyland Hotel!!!!


----------



## mrleebob

October 4th - 9th, Hotel Santa Fe.


----------



## flic

Just booked for 31 May for 3 nights in Newport Bay Club!


----------



## RobynPrincess

Disney_Mama said:


> Going to be in Paris Sept 26th-30th.  Have not booked hotels yet but hope to stay at the Disney’s Sequoia Lodge



The 26th is dapper day


----------



## kizzabel

April 29th just a day trip


----------



## msep003

kizzabel said:


> April 29th just a day trip


 
Very cool !!! Lucky you


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## tlens

Just a day trip on our European vacation.  Either August 13th or 14th.  We fly to Eastern Europe the 15th so I'm thinking the 13th might be better with a one more day in Paris on the 14th.


----------



## Komble

kizzabel said:


> April 29th just a day trip


The day before my birthday! Lucky!

Me and my boyfriend are booked for 1st - 5th February 2016, staying at the Santa Fe and it feels like the longest countdown ever!!


----------



## Millies Daddy

24-30 May 2015. Offsite. Buying Annual Passes!!


----------



## KeroKero

Just booked!  Leave May 22 for Paris & will be at DLP from May 23-27 - Santa Fe


----------



## Sarah28

17-21 July 2016 at the Disneyland Hotel for our mini-moon, so excited!


----------



## Ava83

Just one day while we are in Paris 7/22. Will be our first time for both!


----------



## Leenies

Going with DD (15) after an ABD trip.  Will be staying at Disneyland Hotel on July 10-12.  1st time visiting Europe and DLP!  We are long-time WDW fans and can't wait to try everything at DLP!  Right about 60 days out, so are starting to decide on ressies!  Thinking about Blue Bayou & Ratatouille for lunch, Walts for dinner.  Have been using the DIS boards for info for a long time now, but new to posting.  Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## DLPdaft

Leenies said:


> Going with DD (15) after an ABD trip.  Will be staying at Disneyland Hotel on July 10-12.  1st time visiting Europe and DLP!  We are long-time WDW fans and can't wait to try everything at DLP!  Right about 60 days out, so are starting to decide on ressies!  Thinking about Blue Bayou & Ratatouille for lunch, Walts for dinner.  Have been using the DIS boards for info for a long time now, but new to posting.  Thanks for all the good info!





tlens said:


> Just a day trip on our European vacation.  Either August 13th or 14th.  We fly to Eastern Europe the 15th so I'm thinking the 13th might be better with a one more day in Paris on the 14th.





Komble said:


> The day before my birthday! Lucky!
> 
> Me and my boyfriend are booked for 1st - 5th February 2016, staying at the Santa Fe and it feels like the longest countdown ever!!





Millies Daddy said:


> 24-30 May 2015. Offsite. Buying Annual Passes!!





KeroKero said:


> Just booked!  Leave May 22 for Paris & will be at DLP from May 23-27 - Santa Fe





Sarah28 said:


> 17-21 July 2016 at the Disneyland Hotel for our mini-moon, so excited!





Ava83 said:


> Just one day while we are in Paris 7/22. Will be our first time for both!



wow loads there - all added and enjoy the planning !


----------



## nadsamberbobbyross

Hi! We are going from the 21st June to the 24th! Fathers day on the 21st and then the next day is our daughters 4th birthday. Cannot wait. She is having a birthday cake at cafe mickey. Our little boy who will be 8 months will love having a nosey everywhere haha. I have been twice when I was younger..Once in 1995 and again 1998. It has LOADS more since then x


----------



## sixfeetandi

I will be there 21st-25th September 2015 for my first Halfmarathon ever


----------



## Nomarian

Just booked for our family of four at the New York Hotel, July 30th to August 1st!


----------



## DLPdaft

Nomarian said:


> Just booked for our family of four at the New York Hotel, July 30th to August 1st!



added to the list 



nadsamberbobbyross said:


> Hi! We are going from the 21st June to the 24th! Fathers day on the 21st and then the next day is our daughters 4th birthday. Cannot wait. She is having a birthday cake at cafe mickey. Our little boy who will be 8 months will love having a nosey everywhere haha. I have been twice when I was younger..Once in 1995 and again 1998. It has LOADS more since then x





sixfeetandi said:


> I will be there 21st-25th September 2015 for my first Halfmarathon ever



which hotels will you be staying at nadsamberbobbyross and sixfeetandi?


----------



## mamaboogie

We've just booked to go August 10th -14th at the Newport Bay! Very excited! Never stayed there before and am going with a Disney virgin!


----------



## pringy

We have booked ferry and le chene gris for 19th- 29th August and will be in dlp everyday with AP's apart from one day trip into paris (not decided which yet) , really looking forward to it as currently buying new house and packing old one up which is so stressful with 4 kids running round !! Think it will be a well earned break by the time this is all done with!!!


----------



## AustinNYC

June 16, day trip from Paris while we are on vacation in Paris/Normandy.  Very excited!  Three parks this year (DLR, WDW, DLP)!!


----------



## beachta1

I'll be there October 12th, 2015 for one day. Staying offsite! Can't wait!


----------



## WendyTJ

Mr Terry and I wIll be there 3rd dec for 4 days . Staying at the Hotel New York
our first disneyland was last Oct at Anaheim.  We went for Halloween.  Paris is for the xmas celebration.  We love cold for Dec


----------



## picktails

Will visit just one day while in Paris from July 1 - 5.  Meeting daughter after she studies 6 weeks in the Loire Valley!


----------



## DLPdaft

picktails said:


> Will visit just one day while in Paris from July 1 - 5.  Meeting daughter after she studies 6 weeks in the Loire Valley!





mamaboogie said:


> We've just booked to go August 10th -14th at the Newport Bay! Very excited! Never stayed there before and am going with a Disney virgin!





pringy said:


> We have booked ferry and le chene gris for 19th- 29th August and will be in dlp everyday with AP's apart from one day trip into paris (not decided which yet) , really looking forward to it as currently buying new house and packing old one up which is so stressful with 4 kids running round !! Think it will be a well earned break by the time this is all done with!!!





AustinNYC said:


> June 16, day trip from Paris while we are on vacation in Paris/Normandy.  Very excited!  Three parks this year (DLR, WDW, DLP)!!





beachta1 said:


> I'll be there October 12th, 2015 for one day. Staying offsite! Can't wait!





WendyTJ said:


> Mr Terry and I wIll be there 3rd dec for 4 days . Staying at the Hotel New York
> our first disneyland was last Oct at Anaheim.  We went for Halloween.  Paris is for the xmas celebration.  We love cold for Dec



all added to the list .


----------



## kizzabel

Can be added for Nov 15th to 18th at the SF please. Got itchy booking finger again


----------



## Ruthie25

23-24 June, staying at the Kyriad


----------



## McSuze

23-27 August 2015 DCR
5-9 June 2016 NBC CC


----------



## Ang1e

16th to 20th November....finally!


----------



## picktails

Just had my D in Tours order the tickets online to get the local France price!  All set...


----------



## terry c

We go 11 to 18 July and we  are camping


----------



## DLPdaft

terry c said:


> We go 11 to 18 July and we  are camping





kizzabel said:


> Can be added for Nov 15th to 18th at the SF please. Got itchy booking finger again



both added to the list 



Ruthie25 said:


> 23-24 June, staying at the Kyriad



you've been and come back already! hope you had a wonderful trip.



McSuze said:


> 23-27 August 2015 DCR
> 5-9 June 2016 NBC CC



added to the list 



Ang1e said:


> 16th to 20th November....finally!



where are you staying Ang1e?


----------



## Ang1e

Sorry must have been over excited   Staying at the Santa Fe.


----------



## beltane

Please can you add us (me, husband and daughter) to the list for the 29th of October to the 1st of November? My wonderful husband surprised me with a birthday / Halloween trip (I've always wanted to be in Disney for Halloween) So excited!   Staying off site in Val d Europe


----------



## kelsea823

July 24, 2015 - 4 adults who LOVE anything Disney!!
We changed plans so we could go on a day trip from Paris on July 24th and I need to do lots of planning.  I have been reading and reading but I still have LOTS of questions like, where should I buy tickets this late? Where should we eat?  (Blue Lagoon looks good) Where do I start??  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Coppelia

I'm brand new to this forum so hello! I go to DLP for the first time in forever in November for 4 nights, staying at Santa Fe and so excited I might pop!


----------



## minximom

Off to Newport Bay Club, Compass Club  from 3 to 7 April 2016


----------



## Melawen

We're going for the first time in May 2016 with our two children.  So excited and can't wait!


----------



## Melawen

Should add we're staying in the New York as it's both mine and his 40ths next year!


----------



## Aula

Having not been for years, I've just booked to stay at the Kyriad from Sept 1st to 5th with my sister and a friend.  Super excited right now!


----------



## amacspad

Hi, we are back on the 16th November for 4 nights staying at the DLH if you could add us to your list please!  

Debs xx


----------



## Joyce_Belle

I will be in Disneyland Paris 18-20 November. I'm going with my mum this time and we'll be staying in Newport Bay!


----------



## Tink78

We're going 10th Jan-14th Jan 2016 at Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## texasbelle12

January 4, 2016! Our first visit!


----------



## DLPdaft

Tink78 said:


> We're going 10th Jan-14th Jan 2016 at Sequoia Lodge.





beltane said:


> Please can you add us (me, husband and daughter) to the list for the 29th of October to the 1st of November? My wonderful husband surprised me with a birthday / Halloween trip (I've always wanted to be in Disney for Halloween) So excited!   Staying off site in Val d Europe





minximom said:


> Off to Newport Bay Club, Compass Club  from 3 to 7 April 2016





Aula said:


> Having not been for years, I've just booked to stay at the Kyriad from Sept 1st to 5th with my sister and a friend.  Super excited right now!





amacspad said:


> Hi, we are back on the 16th November for 4 nights staying at the DLH if you could add us to your list please!
> 
> Debs xx





Joyce_Belle said:


> I will be in Disneyland Paris 18-20 November. I'm going with my mum this time and we'll be staying in Newport Bay!



all added to the list - enjoy planning your trips


----------



## DLPdaft

kelsea823 said:


> July 24, 2015 - 4 adults who LOVE anything Disney!!
> We changed plans so we could go on a day trip from Paris on July 24th and I need to do lots of planning.  I have been reading and reading but I still have LOTS of questions like, where should I buy tickets this late? Where should we eat?  (Blue Lagoon looks good) Where do I start??  Thanks for any help!



so sorry I didn't get round to putting you on the list! Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## DLPdaft

texasbelle12 said:


> January 4, 2016! Our first visit!





Coppelia said:


> I'm brand new to this forum so hello! I go to DLP for the first time in forever in November for 4 nights, staying at Santa Fe and so excited I might pop!





Melawen said:


> We're going for the first time in May 2016 with our two children.  So excited and can't wait!



what are your exact dates of stay peeps please?


----------



## loladelorean

Day trip on October 23 for me!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We had to cancel out EBTA DCL cruise this year because I had an operation for 2 new knees!  (They work fine!)We booked next year's EBTA and will head to DLP after we land in Dover!

We think we will spend 3-4 nights in the beginning of June 2016!  We hope to tour Paris as well as the Normandy WW II sites while we are in France.  I'll be asking lots of questions here!

I expect to use DVC points to stay in an onsite hotel.  Which is the most convenient?

Bobbi


----------



## DisneyBeth94

My boyfriend and I will be staying at the Santa Fe 13th September - 16th September 2015! And its his first visit too, we're extremely excited!


----------



## loladelorean

Just booked another trip  - Hotel Cheyenne 31 Jan until 4 Feb 2016


----------



## Anemone

Just booked 27th September to 1st October 2015 - Sequoia Lodge GF


----------



## mkburme

I, DH and DD going to DLP July 16-20 2016 Newport Bay Club Compass Club Room.


----------



## Woolly

Off to the Disneyland Hotel with the family for Christmas 18th to the 23rd December.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Hey everyone. My DH has decided to take my to Paris next September for our anniversary instead of our yearly WDW trip and has stated that we will be going to Disneyland Paris for 2 days. We will most likely be going on Sept 29-30, 2016. We will most likely be staying at a relatives house so no hotel. I'm excited to be going to Paris and being able to add Disney into the plan. I'm hoping that there isn't to much difference between Disneyland Paris and WDW. I will definitely be reading this part of the DISboards.


----------



## Joyce_Belle

I will be going to DLP with my other half 3-7 January 2016 and we will be staying in Hotel Cheyenne. YAY!


----------



## indyumd

Going to DLP November 15-16 with my wife and staying at the Newport Bay Club. (Hopefully, most of the scaffolding is gone by then.


----------



## DLPdaft

indyumd said:


> Going to DLP November 15-16 with my wife and staying at the Newport Bay Club. (Hopefully, most of the scaffolding is gone by then.





loladelorean said:


> Day trip on October 23 for me!





DisneyBeth94 said:


> My boyfriend and I will be staying at the Santa Fe 13th September - 16th September 2015! And its his first visit too, we're extremely excited!





loladelorean said:


> Just booked another trip  - Hotel Cheyenne 31 Jan until 4 Feb 2016





Anemone said:


> Just booked 27th September to 1st October 2015 - Sequoia Lodge GF





mkburme said:


> I, DH and DD going to DLP July 16-20 2016 Newport Bay Club Compass Club Room.





Woolly said:


> Off to the Disneyland Hotel with the family for Christmas 18th to the 23rd December.





KNovacovschi said:


> Hey everyone. My DH has decided to take my to Paris next September for our anniversary instead of our yearly WDW trip and has stated that we will be going to Disneyland Paris for 2 days. We will most likely be going on Sept 29-30, 2016. We will most likely be staying at a relatives house so no hotel. I'm excited to be going to Paris and being able to add Disney into the plan. I'm hoping that there isn't to much difference between Disneyland Paris and WDW. I will definitely be reading this part of the DISboards.





Joyce_Belle said:


> I will be going to DLP with my other half 3-7 January 2016 and we will be staying in Hotel Cheyenne. YAY!



all added to the list .


----------



## DLPdaft

bobbiwoz said:


> We had to cancel out EBTA DCL cruise this year because I had an operation for 2 new knees!  (They work fine!)We booked next year's EBTA and will head to DLP after we land in Dover!
> 
> We think we will spend 3-4 nights in the beginning of June 2016!  We hope to tour Paris as well as the Normandy WW II sites while we are in France.  I'll be asking lots of questions here!
> 
> I expect to use DVC points to stay in an onsite hotel.  Which is the most convenient?
> 
> Bobbi



you would probably be better starting a new thread in the main part of the Disneyland Paris forum bobbiwoz, I'm sure you'll get some good advice that way .


----------



## Staceyt

16/8/15 to 22/8/15 staying at Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## toffeecushion

We are staying at Sequoia Lodge - Golden Forest from 28th September to 2nd October 2015


----------



## lskusf

DLP- September 23-25 for the 1st half marathon!


----------



## Jule

We're staying in the New York Hotel from the 28th September to the 2nd October 2015.


----------



## poppie123

Can you add me please.
9th-13th December staying golden forest room Sequoia Lodge


----------



## texasbelle12

DLPdaft said:


> what are your exact dates of stay peeps please?


Sorry this took so long! We will only be there January 4, 2016 - our last day in France


----------



## morgan729

Going March 18-22 for my daughter's 18th birthday!


----------



## elstoleno

November 23-26 Hotel Cheyenne ^_^


----------



## DLPdaft

texasbelle12 said:


> Sorry this took so long! We will only be there January 4, 2016 - our last day in France





toffeecushion said:


> We are staying at Sequoia Lodge - Golden Forest from 28th September to 2nd October 2015





Jule said:


> We're staying in the New York Hotel from the 28th September to the 2nd October 2015.





poppie123 said:


> Can you add me please.
> 9th-13th December staying golden forest room Sequoia Lodge



all added to the list .


----------



## DLPdaft

Staceyt said:


> 16/8/15 to 22/8/15 staying at Hotel Cheyenne



aw i was too late to put you on the list, hope you had a lovely trip!


----------



## DLPdaft

lskusf said:


> DLP- September 23-25 for the 1st half marathon!



where are you staying Iskusf?


----------



## DLPdaft

elstoleno said:


> November 23-26 Hotel Cheyenne ^_^





morgan729 said:


> Going March 18-22 for my daughter's 18th birthday!



both added to the list  - morgan where are you staying?


----------



## ThBa

March 20 until March 27.2016 at the SQL

Hannah´s great return trip !


----------



## Jude Jacobs

Finally going back after 6 years, this will be the first proper time our DD will be going (the last time she was only just 3 years old) Booked for 22nd - 26th November 2015
Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## Jansr

Visiting from 10th to 15th or 16th of October. Staying offsite


----------



## Sean91

Off to WDW in May for my third visit and when that is over I am going to FINALLY book DLP, my OH disliked the park on his last visit about 7 years ago so he always put a stop to us booking it. The desperation to see it at least once is too great though, it looks so pretty on videos!


----------



## mg17755

I just returned from WDW.  I was able to get to the first day of the food and wine festival at Epcot.  It was one of the hottest visits I remember during the day, and it rained cats/dogs at night.  A couple nights there were severe thunderstorms and they canceled fireworks and other events.  We stayed at Port Orleans, Riverside.

In December a couple days after Christmas I will pay my second visit to the DLP Resort.  Taking the entire family (6).  I am hoping that we get to see/do everything with the crowds and weather.

Ciao'


----------



## OKW Lover

Visiting for the first time October 26 - 29 after we get off a Viking Cruise line Paris River cruise.


----------



## curseofcurves

So, so happy to say March 13-17, 2016!!!


----------



## pringy

just booked yesterday! coming back 26th - 31st october!! eeek so excited!
staying offsite at le chene gris again, getting our moneys worth on annual passports!


----------



## Kevin_W

We're visiting August 5-7, 2016.  Planning ahead!


----------



## mainst-usa27

We're going from 14-17 December. It will be my 2 year olds first trip and she loves Mickey and Minnie so I can't wait to see her face when she meets them


----------



## Ware Bears

ThBa said:


> March 20 until March 27.2016 at the SQL
> 
> Hannah´s great return trip !


Great news 



Jude Jacobs said:


> Finally going back after 6 years, this will be the first proper time our DD will be going (the last time she was only just 3 years old) Booked for 22nd - 26th November 2015
> Hotel Cheyenne


Nice to see you again 



Jansr said:


> Visiting from 10th to 15th or 16th of October. Staying offsite


 Sorry it's too late to add you, hope you had a great time 



Sean91 said:


> Off to WDW in May for my third visit and when that is over I am going to FINALLY book DLP, my OH disliked the park on his last visit about 7 years ago so he always put a stop to us booking it. The desperation to see it at least once is too great though, it looks so pretty on videos!


It is even prettier in real life!  



mg17755 said:


> I just returned from WDW.  I was able to get to the first day of the food and wine festival at Epcot.  It was one of the hottest visits I remember during the day, and it rained cats/dogs at night.  A couple nights there were severe thunderstorms and they canceled fireworks and other events.  We stayed at Port Orleans, Riverside.
> 
> In December a couple days after Christmas I will pay my second visit to the DLP Resort.  Taking the entire family (6).  I am hoping that we get to see/do everything with the crowds and weather.
> 
> Ciao'


You will probably be experiencing the complete opposite weather!  What are your dates and I'll add you 



OKW Lover said:


> Visiting for the first time October 26 - 29 after we get off a Viking Cruise line Paris River cruise.


Sorry it's too late to add you, hope you enjoy both the river cruise and DLP 



curseofcurves said:


> So, so happy to say March 13-17, 2016!!!


Great news 



pringy said:


> just booked yesterday! coming back 26th - 31st october!! eeek so excited!
> staying offsite at le chene gris again, getting our moneys worth on annual passports!


Sorry it's too late to add you, hope you have a great time and renew your APs!



Kevin_W said:


> We're visiting August 5-7, 2016.  Planning ahead!


I'm a great believer in planning ahead!



mainst-usa27 said:


> We're going from 14-17 December. It will be my 2 year olds first trip and she loves Mickey and Minnie so I can't wait to see her face when she meets them


And they look so lovely in their Christmas outfits!


----------



## bren78

Just booked our next trip going from the 18 March to 23rd March... counting the days.


----------



## elena_n2o

Tomorrow 

Staying until Friday in the Hipark - my daughter's school holidays this year mean we miss both Halloween and Christmas... Still, Disney is Disney!! Plus I've seen there were lots of character meets in the schedule this week!!


----------



## Louoffofsparkle

Just booked 2 trips for next year!!!
Going 22nd-25th jan staying at sequioa lodge golden forest room
And 26th feb-1st March staying at DLH
Booked through French and Spanish sites and together are cheaper than one trip using UK site


----------



## mclaura87

I go 16th-20th November - Hotel New York


----------



## Rachandgarry

28th Nov- 1st Dec. Explorers Hotel (first time here, usually use the ApartHotels).


----------



## Anemone

8th - 12th May 2016 in HNY ESC


----------



## Ware Bears

Anemone said:


> 8th - 12th May 2016 in HNY ESC


 Added you 


bren78 said:


> Just booked our next trip going from the 18 March to 23rd March... counting the days.


Soon be here 



elena_n2o said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Staying until Friday in the Hipark - my daughter's school holidays this year mean we miss both Halloween and Christmas... Still, Disney is Disney!! Plus I've seen there were lots of character meets in the schedule this week!!


Hope you had a great time 



Louoffofsparkle said:


> Just booked 2 trips for next year!!!
> Going 22nd-25th jan staying at sequioa lodge golden forest room
> And 26th feb-1st March staying at DLH
> Booked through French and Spanish sites and together are cheaper than one trip using UK site


Love a bargain! 



mclaura87 said:


> I go 16th-20th November - Hotel New York


Hope you had a great time 



Rachandgarry said:


> 28th Nov- 1st Dec. Explorers Hotel (first time here, usually use the ApartHotels).


Hope you had a great time and enjoyed the Explorers, we stayed there a lot when our DDs were young


----------



## Anemone

Thanks Elaine. Actually have another trip booked now. 20th - 22nd November Santa Fe.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added it


----------



## Jackie Skellington

My first trip to DLP Sept 22-26 staying at the Newport Bay Club. Running the inaugural half marathon!


----------



## LynneDurham

6 July-9 July 2016 Sequoia


----------



## Madhattermad

Whoop - re-booked for 21-24 February - will stay at the L'Elysee Val d'Europe


----------



## shelldub

31st Jan - 3rd Feb - Hipark Series for my birthday 
23nd Sept - 25th Sept Run Disney event


----------



## adr2.8i

Just booked HNY for 5th Dec - 9th Dec. 

1st visit at Christmas!!


----------



## btmommy

Making our first trip (DD7, DS9, DH) to DLP from 25Jun-01Jul!  Staying at Disneyland Hotel!  Excited yet nervous, but VERY THANKFUL for this site.


----------



## cdsmiler81

20th - 24th March, Hotel New York!! Yeay!

C x


----------



## stifle

I'll be around on 14 February, and on a date to be determined between 21 May and 20 June to renew my AP.


----------



## DisneyBeth94

My prince charming and I will be staying at Newport Bay Club from 12th June - 16th June 2016


----------



## Irishfae

We are heading to DLP 4th to 9th July 2016 and staying at the Newport Bay compass club level  can't wait


----------



## amyren

May 22 - 26 Disneyland Hotel


----------



## bonhoga

Hi All, Well finally took the plunge and booked before the offer runs out tomorrow! 20th to 25th September Compass Club NPB......YEAH!!!!!! Time to get a ticker  :]   Kx


----------



## snowybelle

I'll be there Aug 23-26. I'm going solo so will likely stay off-site, BUT I would love to stay on site so if any DISers are going my same dates and want to split a room on property, let me know!


----------



## 101Pongo

March 27-29!


----------



## jillrobinson

18th - 21st December at The Explorers Hotel 
Renewing our AP's


----------



## @MinnieFan2016

March 2017. first trip for my little munchkin who will be 3 when we go  xx


----------



## kensethfan

December 2016. First time there, just a few days before Christmas!


----------



## elstoleno

5-9 June, HNY  
Last trip before I turn 25!


----------



## pringy

april 4th-8th with brunch at inventions on the 3rd as 40th birthday treat for my OH


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated (finally   )


----------



## mamadragona

July 20-24 (2016), Sequoia


----------



## thelittlemermaid2

May 2016!


----------



## Jean Sutton

We will be at Newport Bay Club 9/21-9/26 *Run Disney* - Castle to Chateau Challenge!
FIRST VISIT!


----------



## elstoleno

August 7-10 2017


----------



## KarJeje5

June 16-19 Sequioa
First trip to DLP!!


----------



## Drewper

Right, trip booked. Hotel New York arriving Dec 27th for 3 nights.

Well earned rest for DW after the pre Xmas rush in our balloon & party shop. Also possibly last family trip together as DD will leave University this year with her Animation Degree (Disney are you listening!!) and DS will have started Uni in the October.

Can't wait - it's been so long since the last visit!


----------



## @MinnieFan2016

FINALLY booked our next trip.. 13th March 2017!  xx


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated to here


----------



## ashley0139

May 10 - May 13, 2016 Hotel Santa Fe


----------



## Jansr

Going June 6-11, staying offsite


----------



## Anemone

Elaine, could you please remove my May 16 trip and instead add my trip in January 2017 22nd - 26th @ SLFG

Many thanks


----------



## Torchy

Made redundant last friday, just booked for Thurs 19th May for 5 days (yup, 11 days time !) to celebrate leaving a job I hate by going to a place I love


----------



## o&smom

June 12, 2016.    Just a daytrip from Paris


----------



## londontime

27-31 May Staying in Vienna Dream Castle, then 2 months later WDW CL, then Oct back at DLP for halloween #disneyoverload


----------



## TALB

We will be staying at the Disneyland Hotel May 27th and 28th


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated to here  


londontime said:


> #disneyoverload


No such thing!


----------



## londontime

Ware Bears said:


> Updated to here
> No such thing!



Elaine - tell that to my bank manager


----------



## @MinnieFan2016

haha. how do u guys get the countdown thing on your signatures? would love one  xx


----------



## MouseFan Down Under

Just booked for first time visit... 5-8 October.  Very excited!!!


----------



## Rachandgarry

Leaving Bristol on 27th   (to Maidstone #rockandroll  )
Saturday 28th - Arras, for a bit of family rememberance (nearly a century on)
Sunday 29th - Sunday 5th (Dream Castle and then Explorers - #longstory  )

Looking forward to it, in spite of the predicted 'traditional' Paris weather. It beats the heck out of working for a week though 

Garry (and Rachel)


----------



## poppie123

Can you add me.
7th-11th December Sequoia Lodge, Golden forest


----------



## JolandaK

22nd - 25th september Hotel Cheyenne, runDisney!


----------



## Torchy

Hotel Cheyenne, 10-14 October - full family trip this time


----------



## roscoepc1

Hi all! My daughter is heading to University in England this fall, and her high school graduation gift is 2 nights at Disney Paris! I am SOOOO excited! She knows we MIGHT be going, but I have made the reservations and am buying park tickets this week, so that part is a surprise!
We will be there at the B&B Hotel September 13-15, 2016.


----------



## mannym

we are visiting DLP March 15-18 2017 - staying at Disneyland Hotel


----------



## disneyat40

We're going July 12th-15th for 3 nights in B%B Hotel and then we are going for Xmas, Dec 24-30 staying in Explorers for 6 nights.
I am also planning a sneaky ladies only trip for the first week in November. Just gathering interest from friends and family before we decide where we are staying and for how long.


----------



## Gari14

Im going on September 9th till the 12th and staying at Hotel New York. Cant wait as I've not been to DLP for so long!


----------



## Kris Penn

Just booked up to go on July 13th - 15th!

Staying and Disney's Santa Fe


----------



## Gari14

Change of plan with my trip. Its now looking like ill be going from October 7- 10


----------



## findingneverland

I'm going July 26th! I'm staying in Paris.


----------



## viajoycomo

we are going July 25th. I'm staying in Paris too


----------



## Disneyman2016

July 31st - 6th Aug SLGF
Dec 15th - 19th Cheyenne
Dec 19th - 21st B&B Hotel
Feb 19th - 23rd Cheyenne
Feb 23rd - 26th DreamCastle


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated to here   apologies to anyone who got overlooked, hope you had fantastic trips.


----------



## eebuckeye

Oct 6-11th!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you!


----------



## eebuckeye

I should have also mentioned Newport Bay.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added it!


----------



## MeridAriel

I'll only be there for one day, but in case anyone would like to meet up, I should be there October 2nd. I had planned on the 3rd, but Small World, Crush, & Alice are all closed *starting* on the 3rd. Hmph.


----------



## Jansr

Oct 17-21th, staying in a mobilhome in Le Chene Gris camping


----------



## Joyce_Belle

Me and my fiancee wil be in DLP 13-15 November 2016. We'll be staying in Santa Fe probably.


----------



## Suziewan

I'm going March 12-19, 2017....does anyone know if there is a Facebook group for DLP with specific dates?


----------



## the_princess

I'm going on the 27th of Nov. Staying at HNY


----------



## stocst

Posted in Error


----------



## stocst

Visiting 3rd - 5th April 2017, staying in Disneyland Hotel.  Taking granddaughters , 4 and 5 year old, for their first visit.  Haven't been for about 9 years


----------



## Kasiks

We are going for runDisney (23/09 to 25/09)


----------



## Aliceinfinity

Myself, husband and teenage son will be here 31 Oct til 4Nov at Hotel Cheyenne, can't wait !


----------



## RunningPrince

Will be there from Sept 22 - 26 for RunDisney events - Hotel Santa Fe and Cheyenne.


----------



## Joyce_Belle

We will be in Disneyland Paris from Sunday November 13th up to and including Tuesday November 15th. We'll be staying in Hotel Santa Fe. Excited!


----------



## MeridAriel

stocst said:


> Visiting 3rd - 5th April 2017, staying in Disneyland Hotel.  Taking granddaughters , 4 and 5 year old, for their first visit.  Haven't been for about 9 years


Aw shoot! I'll be there the 1st & 2nd!


----------



## LISAMWDW

I'll be there Oct. 17th!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated 



MeridAriel said:


> I'll only be there for one day, but in case anyone would like to meet up, I should be there October 2nd. I had planned on the 3rd, but Small World, Crush, & Alice are all closed *starting* on the 3rd. Hmph.


 I've added a note by your name for anyone to PM you if they'd like to meet



Suziewan said:


> I'm going March 12-19, 2017....does anyone know if there is a Facebook group for DLP with specific dates?


Don't think I've seen ones for specific dates but there are quite a few fb groups for DLP, if you do a fb search you should find them.



stocst said:


> Visiting 3rd - 5th April 2017, staying in Disneyland Hotel.  Taking granddaughters , 4 and 5 year old, for their first visit.  Haven't been for about 9 years


Wow, how wonderful, you will see a lot of changes.  Hope the granddaughters love their first visit!


----------



## MeridAriel

Ware Bears said:


> Updated
> 
> I've added a note by your name for anyone to PM you if they'd like to meet
> 
> Don't think I've seen ones for specific dates but there are quite a few fb groups for DLP, if you do a fb search you should find them.
> 
> Wow, how wonderful, you will see a lot of changes.  Hope the granddaughters love their first visit!


Thank you!!


----------



## BudgieMama

31st December to 1st January- staying offsite.


----------



## Ms Poppins

Hi, we'll be there 18 - 20 October at the Hotel New York


----------



## momof2n2

May 19-25 offsite at Reglais Spa.


----------



## Princess Courtney

Please add me, I'm going to be there for the day October 11!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

We finnally officially booked our trip!  Instead of Hotel Santa Fe, we'll be staying in Hotel New York because of the great offer of the Flash Sale on the Belgian website!  Our dates are staying the same though: Sunday 13 November up to and including Tuesday 15 November.


----------



## londontime

Oct 27-30 Compass Club NPB!


----------



## Moliphino

Tentatively planning April 29-May 2, 2017 at Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## elstoleno

Nov 28 - Dec 1 at the Santa Fe

My August trip has moved to the Disneyland Hotel now too


----------



## x_zipped_x

we will be there 29th November 2016!
Can't wait


----------



## ThBa

Just booked....

January 2nd until 8th 2017 at the Newport Bay Club

Time is going to slow....


----------



## ChelleC

Cyrano said:


> Bonjour DISers
> 
> We have a new thread so that DISers can post up when they are going to Disneyland Paris.
> 
> The dates will be updated in the list on the 1st post.
> 
> Have fun planning.
> 
> P.S. If you'd like to tell us more, then please come and   *Introduce Yourself!*
> 
> Would you like a postcard from DLP before you go and be willing to send one to someone else?  Go to the *Postcard favour* thread.
> 
> 
> *LIST OF DISERS GOING TO DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS*
> 
> *2016*
> 
> *September 2016*
> bonhoga 20th - 25th Newport Bay Club, Compass Club
> Jean Sutton 21st - 26th Newport Bay Club *runDisney*
> JolandaK 22nd - 25th Hotel Cheyenne *runDisney*
> Jackie Skellington 22nd - 26th Newport Bay Club *runDisney*
> 
> 
> snooty3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, Santa Fe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi every
> 
> We are going from 31st Oct-3 Nov staying in b&b hotel DLP...
Click to expand...


----------



## stocst

Just to update my dates - originally planned to go 3rd to 5th April but when booking got 4 night for price of 2 so am now going 3rd to 7th April


----------



## londontime

londontime said:


> Oct 27-30 Compass Club NPB!


I need help. Booked another one Dec 1 - 4....


----------



## ColoradoLime

We're going next year for the marathon weekend. Onsite from Sept 20 - 24 in Newport Bay.


----------



## anonymousegirl

Could you add me please? Anonymousegirl, A.K.A. Lori, Newport Bay hotel, December 18-20. First time!


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## Roon

Excited.    Cheyenne.  10th to 14th February.     Would be lovely to meet up for a cafe au lait as I'm on a solo trip.


----------



## jpessa

I'll be there June 21-25, staying at hotel New York!


----------



## Disney Villager

Just arrived home form another 5 night stay. Next trip is planned for the 25th Anniversary, 10th-15th April 2017 staying at the Kyriad on a solo trip. I'd usually do HNY but I'd rather save money and have more to spend on new merchandise!


----------



## erider

I'm going to DLP this weekend from 26 till 28 November by myself. Anyone also going and want to meet up?


----------



## dizneeat

*Could you please add us to the list as well?

Going February 19 - 23, staying at Santa Fe*


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

we will be there 8th - 14th of october 2017 staying at Hotel New York


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## dizneeat

Ware Bears said:


> Updated



*Thank you!!*


----------



## loladelorean

Got a short trip booked as part of a surprise trip to Europe for my mum's birthday! 16-18 March at Newport Bay


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## Madhattermad

I'm booked for 17-19 Feb and I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel...oh I can't wait. First time staying in the DLH and that will make it a full house...and about time too!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you 





Madhattermad said:


> and that will make it a full house...and about time too!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ms Poppins

Booked into Hotel New York 4 - 6 February


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## TerriB

Sequoia Lodge July 29 to Aug 2 Yay!!!


----------



## TomEUDIS

from 24 to 26 january @ New Port Bay - Can't wait to be therre


----------



## Moliphino

Moliphino said:


> Tentatively planning April 29-May 2, 2017 at Hotel Cheyenne



And now I'm officially booked! Actually April 29-May 3, 2017 at Hotel Cheyenne.


----------



## Sabrina90744

Just booked, June 16 - June 20, 2017


----------



## Pacolovestacos

Early December, Newport Bay!  Excited.  Made a major mistake 4 years ago and did Disney as a day trip rather than stay overnight.  Time to correct the wrong!


----------



## TomEUDIS

Going back this week from 24 till 26, looking forward to try the Compas Club in Newport Bay.


----------



## HappyPanda

Finally I have a new trip to add to the list! Sunday 6th August for 5n/6d staying at the Santa Fe


----------



## Suziewan

We are going March 12-19th and staying at Davy Crockett's Ranch


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

We are going after ABD Spain with another couple (that we met on our first ABD Italy in May 2013)!  So...our dates are September 17 to 20, 2017!!!! Planning on staying at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## disneydremr

Going October 15 to 19, 2017, staying at Newport Bay!


----------



## Dingdingding

March 26-28: Just in time for the anniversary, reopened Star Tours and the reopening of all those renovated attractions (except sadly Space Mountain, Pirates of the Caribbean and Studio Tram Tours). We have won a trip trough a radio contest so it's for free too! Also my first time in Sequoia Lodge (stayed in Davy Crockett, Santa Fe and Cheyenne before) and the first time to Disneyland Paris in five years!

We're considering staying a few days longer or coming back in September or October (because we have four three-daytickets). We're probably going for the September-option so we can visit Pirates and Hyperspace Mountain and save some money for now.


----------



## Pacolovestacos

Does anyone know if early December is usually a safe time for avoiding refurbishments?


----------



## Dingdingding

Pacolovestacos said:


> Does anyone know if early December is usually a safe time for avoiding refurbishments?



They have done a lot of refurbishments in the last two years so you're safer than you'll ever be. Most of the times they finish the renovations about a week before peak seasons and holidays so I guess you'll be safe from December 11 onwards.


----------



## Pacolovestacos

Dingdingding said:


> They have done a lot of refurbishments in the last two years so you're safer than you'll ever be. Most of the times they finish the renovations about a week before peak seasons and holidays so I guess you'll be safe from December 11 onwards.



Haha I'll be there the week before the 11th


----------



## Dingdingding

Pacolovestacos said:


> Haha I'll be there the week before the 11th



Almost all of the E-ticket-rides had major renovations in 2015 and 2016 (and first half of this year) if that helps. Only announced plans at the moment are for the hotels (New York and Disneyland Hotel will be closed for some time in the next few years).

First half of 2015: Videopolis, Phantom Manor
Second half of 2015: It's a Small World
First half of 2016: Peter Pan's Flight, Animagique (now Mickey and the magician)
Most of 2016: Big Thunder Mountain, La Cabene des Robinson, Star Tours (till march 2017),
first half of 2017: Pirates of the Caribbean, Space Mountain, Studio Tram Tour, Casey Jr. Le Petit train du Cirque, e Pays des Contes de Fées

Perhaps Tower of Terror, Indiana Jones and the Temple of Peril, Crush Coaster or Rock 'n Rollercoaster.


----------



## Pacolovestacos

Great post thanks.  Will cross my fingers it's not Indiana Jones as I didn't get to do that last time.


----------



## Dingdingding

Pacolovestacos said:


> Great post thanks.  Will cross my fingers it's not Indiana Jones as I didn't get to do that last time.



I have never been to Studio Tram Tours. I visited the park many time as a child (before Studios was built) and two times since Studios; both times it was closed due to some kind of renovation. Now I'm going in March for the first time in about five years, what is closed? Studio Tram Tours! Argh! (But I hear all the time it isn't really worth it, so I'm more saddened by the closing of Pirates)


----------



## Kelsanna

Going 6-11th of May and staying at Newport Bay


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## Nell

Going on the 5th June 2015 till the 9th June staying at the Disneyland Paris Hotel


----------



## DisneyBeth94

We'll be there 16th-21st March, staying at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## avviexxx

20th March - 23rd March at Hotel Cheyenne!


----------



## Angela Burgess

Bonjour, les DISers! I'll be going to DLP with my DH and DS (14) for one day only - April 3, 2017. We're visiting Paris for the week from Atlanta and spending our first full day at DLP!!

Anyone have advice for the best way to get there from Paris?

Merci d'avance!
ABB


Cyrano said:


> Bonjour DISers
> 
> We have a new thread so that DISers can post up when they are going to Disneyland Paris.
> 
> The dates will be updated in the list on the 1st post.
> 
> Have fun planning.
> 
> P.S. If you'd like to tell us more, then please come and   *Introduce Yourself!*
> 
> Would you like a postcard from DLP before you go and be willing to send one to someone else?  Go to the *Postcard favour* thread.
> 
> 
> *LIST OF DISERS GOING TO DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS*
> 
> *2017
> 
> February 2017*
> Madhattermad 17th - 10th Disneyland Hotel
> Disneyman2016 19th - 23rd Cheyenne
> dizneeat 19th - 23rd Santa Fe
> Disneyman2016 23rd - 26th DreamCastle
> 
> *March 2017*
> @MinnieFan2016
> Roon 10th - 14th Hotel Cheyenne
> Suziewan 12th - 19th Davy Crockett's Ranch
> mannym 15th - 18th Disneyland Hotel
> loladelorean 16th - 18th Newport Bay
> Dingdingding 26th - 28th Sequoia Lodge
> 
> *April 2017*
> stocst 3rd - 7th Disneyland Hotel
> Disney Villager 10th - 15th Kyriad
> Moliphino 29th - May 3rd Hotel Cheyenne
> *
> May 2017*
> Kelsanna 6th - 11th Newport Bay
> momof2n2 19th - 25th Relais Spa
> *
> June 2017*
> Sabrina90744 16th - 20th
> jpessa 21st - 25th Hotel New York*
> 
> July 2017*
> TerriB 29th - 2nd Aug Sequoia Lodge
> *
> August 2017*
> HappyPanda 6th - 11th Santa Fe
> elstoleno 7th - 10th Disneyland Hotel
> *
> September 2017*
> wdwtheplacetobe 17th - 20th Disneyland Hotel
> ColoradoLime 20th - 24th Newport Bay Club
> 
> *October 2017*
> Donald Ducks wife 8th - 14th Hotel New York
> disneydremr 15th - 19th Newport Bay
> 
> *November 2017
> 
> December 2017*


----------



## Piglet99645

Hoping for 2018 for our first Paris trip!


----------



## dibby5

Angela Burgess said:


> Bonjour, les DISers! I'll be going to DLP with my DH and DS (14) for one day only - April 3, 2017. We're visiting Paris for the week from Atlanta and spending our first full day at DLP!!
> 
> Anyone have advice for the best way to get there from Paris?
> 
> Merci d'avance!
> ABB


Angela,

Below is a link to a site that I find really useful for travelling around Paris by train (I have no affiliation to the site other than a satisfied user)  Hopefully this link should take you straight to the page specifically about travelling to DLP

HTH

David

http://parisbytrain.com/rer-train-paris-to-euro-disney/


----------



## dibby5

27th May - 1st June Offsite
22nd - 24th September SL GF for the Half Marathon


----------



## samserena

October 17-20th Newport Bay


----------



## DznyKraze

Family (BF & Daughter) and I will be at DLP on June 4th!  Stopping on our way to Ireland.. hahah


----------



## zinderella

Just a week to go!!! Arrive Sunday 2nd depart Thursday 6th.

Woop woop!!!!!


----------



## albertamom

Hello!  We are visiting DLP for the very first time August 1-5, 2017!!!

We are celebrating DD's high school graduation by travelling from Canada to London, Paris, and then ending this amazing vacation with 4 magical nights at the Disneyland Hotel!

SO excited!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated to here


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Tickets bought and package booked...we are going to Paris!  We leave on September 4th.  We have decided to stay in Paris for the five nights, then heading to DLP, September 10-14.  We are staying at the Sequoia Lodge.  

Thanks to everyone for their great advice.


----------



## nobby

1st to 3rd August


----------



## ActingDude17

April 20-22! This will be my first time at a Disney park besides WDW and my first time at a theme park outside the United States. My friends and I will be staying at Disney's Sequoia Lodge. Absolutely cannot wait!


----------



## jackieleanne

April 23-26th staying at Sequoia Lodge first trip to Paris since I was a child and my other halfs first trip.


----------



## nobby

nobby said:


> 1st to 3rd August



At DLH


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated to here


----------



## SM1992

April 26-28, staying at Newport Bay, 1st visit!


----------



## wheretogonext

Will be going to DLP for the first time in July. Have been going to WDW since I was 5 though. Can't wait!


----------



## dvc cruiser

heading to DLP for 1st time November 19-23 2017 @ Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Marloes

We are going July 24 -28 and staying at Davy Crockett Ranch


----------



## donsullivan

Made a quick trip for 2-1/2 days around the anniversary but headed back from 5/26-5/30 staying at Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Angelhalo

Kelsanna said:


> Going 6-11th of May and staying at Newport Bay




My husband and I will be there the 7th through the 10th!!  We'll be at Sequoia Lodge next door!


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated to here


----------



## Cinnabunny

We just booked for 25th-29th September at the Hotel New York.

So excited! I can't even remember going as a child, and this is DH's first time.


----------



## Torchy

It's that time again ...

Sequoia Lodge, 3-7th June


----------



## dorivonbunneh

I am going from July 27-31 2017 staying at Newport Bay Club compass club


----------



## LumosQ102

14-17 June, staying at the Sequioa Lodge again. Love the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Eeyoreluver

My DD and I are going to be there July 4th and July 5th. First time and I can't wait!


----------



## budgie

I'm excited that I'll be there for my second visit on 12-16 June at the Sequoia


----------



## SeaPic

1st Trip! August 1-4 @ Hotel Cheyenne.


----------



## Eeyoreluver

DD and I are going to be the July 4th and 5th!!! I get to celebrate my birthday in Disneyland Paris. So excited first time in France and first time at Disneyland Paris!!


----------



## suzybear6

DP, DD, DS and I will be there 20th-23rd August 2017 staying in Davy Crockett Ranch. 3rd Trip to DLP


----------



## chbc

September 21, 22, and 23rd 2017!


----------



## SeaPic

August 2nd - 4th at Hotel Cheyenne!


----------



## simzac

Our family will be making our first trip to DLP May 27-June 2, 2018. We are staying at the Hotel Santa Fe


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Please update my trip to Alacrity+wdwtheplacetobe +2 September 17 -20 2017.  We are going after a Spain ABD.


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Ware Bears said:


> Updated


Thanks!


----------



## JimB.

Probably next summer (July 9-13, 2018). Sequoia Lodge.  After Rhine River ABD.


----------



## Dug720

Not booked yet, but my plan is 8/10-13/2018.


----------



## 1mena7

Also not booked yet but going Sep 15 - 26 for the 1/2 Marathon! Assuming they keep it for the same weekend


----------



## elmoandzoey

We finally took the plunge again and got annual passes after not having had them for about 5 years. Going Sep 19th to 22nd! And will return in Dec, Feb and probably April!


----------



## flytimefl

Going to DLP Nov 16 - Nov 23.  Taking Granddaughter to Europe for the first time.


----------



## Jon84

16th October for 4 nights at Newport Bay


----------



## NZMUM

We're going to be there 13-15 December. Our first time at DLP. It is part of a longer trip to London, Paris, Rome, then DCL on the way home


----------



## lizzyshakuntala

Me, DH and twins-DS6 will be in DLP Oct 2-5, 2017. Staying at the Cheyenne. This will be DH's and twins-DS6's first trip to DLP and first trip to Europe for twins-DS6. DLP is our last stop during this trip, precede by a few days each in Paris, Copenhagen and Berlin


----------



## giuly09

Giulia (me) and Lucia (mum) will be in DLRP from sept 21 to spet 24 staying at the Magic Circus


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## HikingBelle

First trip to DLP November 30-December 3!


----------



## ainmemphis

Making my 3rd trip to DLP but haven't been since they first opened.  Booked March 12-17 2018 at Sequoia Lodge


----------



## USCAnna

Going to book July 2018. I need suggestions on resorts and dining!


----------



## NZMUM

Sorry, wrong post


----------



## DisneyMichael

I'm going in June 2018.


----------



## TFTwoTube

Our next trip is New Years Eve


----------



## bonhoga

3rd of July 2018..Staying at the Newport Bay with 29 others, for my 50th, Dougie's 60th my daughter's 30th and Davie and I's 30th wedding anniversary!!!  Happy days  :]

Kx


----------



## elainaandsophia

Going for my two daughters birthdays on January 29th 2018. Its a surprise trip. Staying at Sequoia Lodge for the first time. 
http://www.mickeypath.com/


----------



## Chickkypoo

We just booked May 13 - 17 @ Newport Bay!


----------



## elstoleno

19th-22nd November at the Newport Bay 
Just need a stay at the Sequoia now and we'll have done all of the main 6!


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## Aurynn

We're going Nov 14-16. Sooooooo close!!


----------



## Clopin Au Chocolat

Currently aiming for April/May 2018. We had originally planned for Christmas '18...but we can't wait that long!


----------



## Woolly

27th July to 1st August 2018 at the Newport Bay Club, with the Wife and our 3 Children.


----------



## meg+chloesmum

Just booked feb 26 - 4 March 2018! Sequoia lodge first time in here last two times Santa fe


----------



## ThBa

We are going back home:

SQL Golden Forest Club

March 26th until April 1st 2018


----------



## Bex258

Booked for March 18th to 21st, going with a work colleague, 4th visit, 3rd stay onsite and 1st stay at Santa Fe.
Not been since 2002 so looking forward to experiencing the new rides.

We have a character breakfast for the last day. My work colleague managed to miss the whole of the Studios and not get to meet Mickey (her favourite) last time she was there so defiantly have to fix that.


----------



## Dingdingding

I had to cancel/postphone my WDW vacation (we'll probably go next September or January next year), so will go to DLP instead. 30th of January till the 3rd of February. First night will be in Santa Fe (we always book a hotel the night before our vacation so we can get to the parks early in the morning and this time Santa Fe was only a few euros more expensive than other options like B&B), the next three nights will be in Newport Bay, the favorite DLP-hotel of both my girlfriend and me, even though we never stayed there (luckily there was an awesome deal for our period!). I'm going to surprise her with that, she thinks we'll be going to Seqoia Lodge. I consider booking another night after that somewhere outside Disney so will get to visit Versailles on our way back.


----------



## Judy from Boise

June 10-15 2018, at Newport Bay club.


----------



## JamieOak

I'm booking a last minute trip as a tag onto a work trip to Europe.  Booking Cheyenne for 2/18-2/20.  I will have my coworker on 2/18, but I'm going to be solo 2/19-2/20 if anyone else is going to be solo and maybe want to meet up!  This is my first trip to any Disneyland.  I've only been to WDW, but many times.


----------



## Lesley Wake

You can add me to June 10-14, staying at Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

I'll be there November 13th - 18th. Staying at Newport Bay. First time ever to Europe


----------



## RangerPooh

I booked this weekend for June 11-15, 2019 Newport Bay Resort Compass Club Family Suites.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

First trip to Disneyland Paris - July 2 to 6. Newport Bay Club. Splurged for the Compass Club, and got the 2 nights free deal. Yay!


----------



## bsjs0708

Newport  Bay Club..checking in Sept. 24th.,2018...


----------



## giuly09

Nov 29 - Dec 3  ... Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Judy from Boise

Lesley Wake said:


> You can add me to June 10-14, staying at Sequoia Lodge!


See you there !


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated to here


----------



## RebelHawk

We just booked Hotel New York for 21 - 23 Aug 2018. Since this is our first DLP trip we figure that we'll book the VIP tour for our first day there. The price is a bit shocking but we want to make sure we get to learn and see everything that we need/can.


----------



## xemjx

October 2018. Just for one day though ☹ Wasn't supposed to be going to France at all but decided to sneak it in on my way to Oktoberfest. Hahahaha


----------



## ksack

Summer 2019 for DD's High School Graduation!!


----------



## eccobleu

Just booked for June 19-23, 2019 @ Newport Bay Compass Club!


----------



## disneyholic family

2019
july 21 - 25
newport bay compass club


----------



## ChelleC

We staying in Vienna Magic Circus. 4th May-7th

6 Adults 1 teen and 3 kids.


----------



## msnewfie

August 15-18 2018
Staying at Vienna dream castle


----------



## mrsjmf

princessmummy said:


> PLease can you add me to the list.....
> 
> Last time for a while probably as WDW in 2013.....
> 
> Adagio aparthotel 1st-5th april 2012


We are thinking of booking this hotel; what did you think of it?


----------



## reyasmommy

*2018

July 2nd thru 7th - Paris

***July 8th - 11th - DLP, Staying  Elysee Val d' Europe.***

July 11th-17th - London*


----------



## Dayz5010

December 14 - 18 - in Paris (Hotel Opera Cadet)
December 19 - 23 Disneyland Paris Hotel


----------



## eileenrbl

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



I am going July 17-21, 2018. Davy Crockett’s Ranch.


----------



## eileenrbl

We are DLP July 17-21. Eileenrbl Davy Crockett Ranch. 





Cyrano said:


> Bonjour DISers
> 
> We have a new thread so that DISers can post up when they are going to Disneyland Paris.
> 
> The dates will be updated in the list on the 1st post.
> 
> Have fun planning.
> 
> *LIST OF DISERS GOING TO DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS*
> 
> *2018
> 
> March 2018*
> ainmemphis 12 - 17th Sequoia Lodge
> Bex258 18th - 21st Santa Fe
> ThBa 26th - 1st April Sequoia Lodge Golden Forest
> *
> May 2018*
> Chickkypoo 13th - 17th Newport Bay Club
> simzac 27th - June 2nd Santa Fe
> 
> *June 2018*
> Lesley Wake 10th - 14th Sequoia Lodge
> Judy from Boise 10th - 15th Newport Bay Club
> 
> *July 2018*
> bonhoga 3rd
> JimB. 9th - 13th Sequoia Lodge
> Woolly 27th - 1st August Newport Bay Club
> 
> *August 2018*
> Dug720 10th - 13th
> 
> *September 2018*
> 1mena7 15th - 26th
> bsjs0708 24th Newport Bay Club
> 
> *October 2018*
> 
> *November 2018*
> Minnie Sue Oz 13th - 18th Newport Bay Club
> Aurynn 14th - 16th
> giuly09 29th - Dec 3rd Sequoia Lodge
> 
> *December 2018*
> 
> *2019*
> 
> *June 2019*
> RangerPooh 11th - 15th Newport Bay Compass Club
> 
> *July 2019*
> DisneyMusicMan 2nd - 6th Newport Bay Compass Club


----------



## Leyfy

Easter 2019 for me on a school trip... Which I am organising!


----------



## Kristi1357

Easter 2019 for us also!


----------



## Pre

August 14-19 Dream Castle  

It will be the first time at a Disney park for my husband


----------



## ngm

July 20-21 Newport Bay


----------



## Disney mam

30th October - 3rd November. Hotel New York


----------



## carolnog

DH and I have finally decided to dedicate one day to both parks during our trip to Paris, we’ll be there at the end of June, either the 22nd or the 29th!
I’m beyond excited!


----------



## Mickey'sZebra<3

Booked our trains today for 3rd-6th December  will plan on staying DLH but not booked hotel yet


----------



## Rockolamamma

November 5 - 7th - Cheyenne


----------



## samara

Very last minute trip July 2-3, Newport Bay!


----------



## nursejackie

31st March - 4th April 2019 Santa Fe. Not been since 1997!


----------



## Alicefan

I'm going November 10-19th!!


----------



## nursejackie

31st March - 4th April 2019


----------



## minnie_x

Newport Bay - 20 - 22 Oct
Disneyland Hotel 25 Nov - 1 Dec


----------



## morganms22

Newport Bay September 20th-24th for The Magic Run weekend


----------



## Banzai

I'm wintering in Paris for the next two years, so I will have an annual pass, but we are for sure going for Halloween this year, I have my tickets


----------



## finchy3

Just booked 4 nights in June staying at the Disneyland hotel, our 1st trip to DLP.


----------



## WaywardMemphian

Two night before our Disney Cruise from Barcelona to Rome. First of June in 2019.  Eurostar from St. Pancreas in the Morning, Studios that afternoon and night, Disneyland the next day and night. Next day, we'll transition into the City on the RER for a couple of days before flying to Barcelona


----------



## elstoleno

November 18th-21st Sequoia Lodge ^-^


----------



## Winnowill

I'm so excited - it's been touch and go for a while, but we've figured out how to do it and will be going to DLP July 21-24 next year! We will probably not be staying on-site - we're not sure, yet.


----------



## tinkerb

We are going to spend one day of our Paris trip at the end of March!


----------



## Gerri72

October 10/11, 2018. Staying at Hotel New York


----------



## ThBa

April 22th until 27th 2019

Golden Forest Club Lake View


----------



## Maineiak

Just booked June 24-28, 2019, Newport Bay Club.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We went in September 2017 for four nights.  Heading back to Europe in March and going to spend two nights in Sante Fe.  Too cheap to resist a trip to see Phantom Manor. (March 13/14)


----------



## DuchessandBerlioz

Slowly getting excited about returning to DLP April 22-25 2019. Staying at the Cheyenne.


----------



## andy117

Looking into going next July/August.  Still working on the details.


----------



## dizneeat

*Finally going back. February 17 - 21, 2019 - staying offsite in a rented house*


----------



## ***tink386

We booked! This will be our first trip to DLP, we're so excited!!! We'll be staying at the Hotel Cheyenne June 24 for 3 nights


----------



## CynBeth

***tink386 said:


> We booked! This will be our first trip to DLP, we're so excited!!! We'll be staying at the Hotel Cheyenne June 24 for 3 nights



We are doing a London and Paris trip with a few days at DLP the end of June/beginning of July.   It will be our first time in those cities and our first time in Europe as well.


----------



## Leilanie94

We are going to London and Paris trip in October 2019. Staying at London the first part of the trip and then Paris later part of the trip.

Edited: Travel dates October 1-14


----------



## rndmr2

We are going in November 2019. From the 5th or 6th till the 10th or 11th. SO excited!! Also have a Concert to go to on the 9th in Paris so really excited about that too (a-ha)


----------



## Torchy

March 11- 14 Hipark Serris.
Might possibly be considering a thought about possibly enquiring about an August visit, ahem.


----------



## ej119

Just booked our first trip to DLP, Nov 12-14, 2019, staying at the Newport Bay Club.

This will be my first trip to France, so I'm very excited!


----------



## Littletylersmom

I am going to DLP April 20-22 2019. Staying st Davy Crockett Ranch.


----------



## Aryn

We are going to France and Italy June 11-26. We have planned for DLP for 2 days June 13-14. We will be commuting in from Paris for both days.


----------



## Cassy4

31.1.-03.2. Residhome Val d'Europe
6-13.4. Camping Le Soleil de Crecy
6.-13.7. Camping Le Soleil de Crecy


----------



## Dingdingding

April 7 - 9, Newport Bay


----------



## ghtx

We will be in the parks June 10-11, 2019.  We are staying at an AirBnb in Val d'Europe.  This is two days of a month-long family trip to France!


----------



## Kuzco

March 15-17, 2019 here. Solo trip to Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## Redbudlover

Just booked July 17 -20 2019 at Newport Bay Club


----------



## Winnowill

We're going to France from 7/19-8/3. There will be at least three days at DLP during that trip, but we don't know exactly which days, yet (likely 7/24-7/26). Also do not know where we're staying, either.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Think we've finally nailed it down, July 13-17, a few days before our cruise!


----------



## Kelsanna

Going May 5-8, staying at Newport Bay again


----------



## pamcarey

I just booked May 13-15 at the Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## Conflagratia

March 21-24 and staying at Santa Fe


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I just booked! Our first time and we'll be at Sequoia Lodge- Golden Forest from 4 Sept-7 Sept 2019.


----------



## zinderella

23rd - 26th June Davy Crocket Ranch


----------



## tinkerb

March 24-26th  Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## Along4theRide

June 9th-11th Newport Bay Compass Club Family Room


----------



## AmyPK

We booked last month for June 4-9, 2020- wow you can sure book much earlier at DLP than in the US.
Our plan is to fly from Paris to WDW and stay at the GF June 9-15. Of course, we can’t book GF until this July. Should be a great trip! We are a little nervous as we have never been to Europe before.
We have three WDW trips (this June, July, and December) and one DL (December) trip before Paris so that should keep us busy until then!
We are booked at Newport Bay Club.


----------



## Carter'sMommy

pamcarey said:


> I just booked May 13-15 at the Sequoia Lodge!


We will be there from May 14-17 at the Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## the_princess

We have just booked DLH for Dec. 12-14.


----------



## Véronique Grandmont

Going July 2019, Disneyland Hôtel


----------



## hippiechicken

June 18-21!!


----------



## Véronique Grandmont

hippiechicken said:


> June 18-21!!


Hippiechicken, isn't frustrating that the points charts for june and july are not out yet !!!? Have you booked on cash or your waiting for the point charts too? Other thing: we are not permitted the meal plan if we book on points...how disapointing.


----------



## Véronique Grandmont

the_princess said:


> We have just booked DLH for Dec. 12-14.



The_princess, I assume that you booked on cash ( point charts are not out yet ) ?


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## hippiechicken

I don’t know what a point chart is.


----------



## Karin1984

hippiechicken said:


> I don’t know what a point chart is.



Veronique is a DVC member (Disney Vacation Club). Very simplified explanation: You pay Disney in advance, you get points in return to use for stays at Disney hotels and others. 

@Veronique, you are a fairly new member, you did see there is a specific section for DVC members? It's not really popular in Europe, I would suggest you try here. https://www.disboards.com/#disney-vacation-club.7 
What I know about DVC, even those who are a DVC member do not use them for Disney hotels outside the US as they are relatively expensive.


----------



## the_princess

Véronique Grandmont said:


> The_princess, I assume that you booked on cash ( point charts are not out yet ) ?


I’m sorry, I not sure I understand what you mean? I just booked on the site.

Edit: Ahh I get it, you are a DVC member. I’m not, so I just booked a normal stay. As someone else points out, DVC isn’t common in Europe.


----------



## nursejackie

Next week 31st March-4th April, Santa Fe


----------



## the_princess

Does the list get updated anymore?


----------



## Apples&Disney

November 17-21 staying @DLH, our first Disney Paris trip and WE CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## Quam

DW, DS and I are going on July 9-11, 2019 - Disneyland Hotel .  End of our London/Paris trip.


----------



## Iestyn5150

November 17-22 at the Newport Bay on the Compass Club Floor. Ooh, and a full board meal plan included!!!


----------



## Winnowill

It's official - we'll be there July 23-July 26, 2019. Booking Hotel Cheyenne today!

EDIT: Booked Sequoia Lodge instead. At only 140E more for our three nights, it seemed worth it!


----------



## Karin1984

Next trip is 12-13 April staying at Santa Fe, just made my reservations for the VIP Infinity AP spots for the parade and the fireworks, which is an absolute joy to be able to do online (which I had forgotten about).  
Have a reservation for lunch at Agrabah Cafe, which is a long time ago since my lasts visit. Looking forward to this. And a first is to be on the new direct Thalys train from Amsterdam to Marne la Vallee, which will start on the 31st of March. 

I was on hold for 15 minutes at the Infinity line and was already getting fed up, when the phone was answered in Dutch  While normally when I press English, I get a CM on phone who answers in French. There is one CM named Shannon, who encouraged me to ask for her whenever I wanted to make reservations in Dutch. @olafLover maybe good for you to know as well (you have an Infinity pass too, right?) 
She fixed my booking, as the name of my friend was misspelled and my email about it wasn't answered yet, and then guided me through the website. Happy me


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## glencoe

Just booked flights, now considering hotel choice, but a quick visit-

July 27-29, 2019- glencoe


----------



## Iestyn5150

glencoe said:


> Just booked flights, now considering hotel choice, but a quick visit-
> 
> July 27-29, 2019- glencoe



Flying from where?


----------



## glencoe

Iestyn5150 said:


> Flying from where?



JFK-NYC Direct to Paris, then eurotrain to London and fly direct home from London.


----------



## glencoe

Iestyn5150 said:


> Flying from where?



I booked direct from JFK to paris, then heading to London by eurotrain and flying home out of heathrow to jfk....


----------



## IcelandDISfan

Hello everyone!! First-ever post here so greetings from Reykjavik Iceland!! Huge DIS fans! husband and I have been going to DLP for some time now (every year). We are super excited we recently booked our trip for Magical Pride 2019!! Just a quick weekend visit but it will be amazing I'm sure, so about "when" May 31st to June 3rd! Anyone else going for Magical Pride? :-D °o°


----------



## IcelandDISfan

Iestyn5150 said:


> November 17-22 at the Newport Bay on the Compass Club Floor. Ooh, and a full board meal plan included!!!



Compass Club is amazing! The check-in is waaaay less complicated and less crowded than the regular line. Also, make sure you book your restaurants a long time in advanced. I usually do on the two-month mark, reservations open right 60 days before your arrival date so take advantage of that to secure the most amazing dining experiences and the time slot you want :-D


----------



## bartleyosu

June 2!


----------



## Karin1984

IcelandDISfan said:


> Hello everyone!! First-ever post here so greetings from Reykjavik Iceland!! Huge DIS fans! husband and I have been going to DLP for some time now (every year). We are super excited we recently booked our trip for Magical Pride 2019!! Just a quick weekend visit but it will be amazing I'm sure, so about "when" May 31st to June 3rd! Anyone else going for Magical Pride? :-D °o°



I'm still thinking about it, I want to see what kind of special things will be there. But 2 weeks later is Disney Loves Jazz, which I am also still thinking about...


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## Karin1984

olafLover said:


> Also thinking about both, but also heard some rumors I found interesting and that I would definitely jump at...
> There is just so much to do!


What rumors???


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## paopiru

Cyrano said:


> Bonjour DISers
> 
> We have a new thread so that DISers can post up when they are going to Disneyland Paris.
> 
> The dates will be updated in the list on the 1st post.
> 
> Have fun planning.
> 
> *LIST OF DISERS GOING TO DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS*
> 
> *2019:
> 
> April 2019:*
> Cassy4 April 6-13
> 
> Dingdingding April 7-9 NPBC
> 
> Littletylersmom April 20-22 DCR
> 
> DuchessandBerlios April 22-25 Cheyenne
> 
> ThBa April 22-27
> 
> *May 2019:*
> Kelsanna May 5-8 NPBC
> 
> pamcarey May 13-15 SL
> 
> Carter'sMommy May 14-17 SL
> 
> *June 2019*
> RangerPooh 11th - 15th Newport Bay Compass Club
> 
> Along4theRide June 9-11 NPBC
> 
> ghtx June 10-11
> 
> hippiechiken June 18-21
> 
> eccobleu June 19-23 NPBC
> 
> zinderella June 23-26 DCR
> 
> Maineiak June 24-28 NPBC
> 
> ***tink386 June 24-27 Cheyenne
> 
> *July 2019*
> DisneyMusicMan 2nd - 6th Newport Bay Compass Club
> 
> Véronique Grandmont July DLH
> 
> Cassy4 July 6-13
> 
> kuhltiffany July 13-17
> 
> Redbudlover July 17-20 NPBC
> 
> disneyholic family July 21-25 NPBC
> 
> *August 2019:*
> 
> *September 2019:*
> dolewhipdreams September 4-7 SL
> 
> *October 2019:*
> 
> *November 2019:*
> rndmr2 Nov 5-11
> 
> ej119 Nov 12-14 NPBC
> 
> Apples&Disney Nov 17-21 at DLH
> 
> *December 2019:*
> the_princess Dec 12-14 DLH
> 
> *2020:*
> 
> *June 2020:*
> AmyPK June 4-9 2020


----------



## loloandstitch

July 19-21, 2019 at Hotel Santa Fe. Part of our 2 week London/Paris trip


----------



## knewton64

After literally three years of fighting with the US Dollar to the Euro etc, I have decided "the heck with it" as my Paris France adventure begins April 13th - 20th .......


Airfare is being booked in about 3 weeks!





T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## kelmac284

Going June 15-19.  First time. Can't wait!!


----------



## knewton64

kelmac284 said:


> Going June 15-19.  First time. Can't wait!!




- have fun



Ttfn


----------



## Dentam

Going August 31st through September 2nd!  First trip to this park!  Staying at Newport Bay Club!


----------



## Firebird060

June 20th -23rd


----------



## Mollaka

May 3-5 
June 14-16 (Disney (L) Jazz)
Sep 13-15 (Annual Pass Character Night with 100 characters)


----------



## Karin1984

30JUN/1JUL - With a dinner at Remy
13-14SEP - Character night
20-23SEP - Run weekend


----------



## Mollaka

Karin1984 said:


> 30JUN/1JUL - With a dinner at Remy
> 13-14SEP - Character night
> 20-23SEP - Run weekend


See you in September!


----------



## DisneyJac

Just booked the cheap rate at the Sequoia Hotel for July 9-11. We were coming to Paris anyways for a couple of weeks and I couldn’t come so far and be so close and not go. It will be our first time.


----------



## Sean D Lowery

First time in the park and in the country May 30 - June 2.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

I am at DLP from September 19th to 22nd to take part in the 2019 race weekend and complete the Castle to Chateau challenge


----------



## WaywardMemphian

We were be there on either the 3rd or 4th of June. 

Any ideas on how crowded the parks are on those days and if both are doable in a day.


----------



## RangerPooh

Added on to the start of our trip  

June 6-8 Sequoia Lodge


----------



## chantaldb

July 6-8, for Electroland, Santa Fe
September 20-23, for the DisneyRun Weekend, Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Alana1980

Monday September 23rd to Wednesday September 25th! So excited!


----------



## Alicefan

November 12th or 13th for me this year!


----------



## IcelandDISfan

THIS WEEKEND!!! June 1-3. I'm beyond excited. Staying at Sequoia Lodge Golden Forest this time around. Anyone else coming this weekend for Magical Pride? It's going to be amazing


----------



## Alicefan

IcelandDISfan said:


> THIS WEEKEND!!! June 1-3. I'm beyond excited. Staying at Sequoia Lodge Golden Forest this time around. Anyone else coming this weekend for Magical Pride? It's going to be amazing


I'm so jealous! Have you been before?


----------



## IcelandDISfan

Alicefan said:


> I'm so jealous! Have you been before?


I'm super excited even though this is in fact my 4th visit. However, this is the very first time Disneyland Paris holds an official Magical Pride event and it sounds like it's going to be amazing. Are you planning a trip soon? There's so much great info around the boards :-D


----------



## Alicefan

IcelandDISfan said:


> I'm super excited even though this is in fact my 4th visit. However, this is the very first time Disneyland Paris holds an official Magical Pride event and it sounds like it's going to be amazing. Are you planning a trip soon? There's so much great info around the boards :-D


That sounds awesome! I went for my first time in November and I loved it so much that I'm going back this November. It sounds insane but it's cheaper for me to fly to Paris than it is to drive to WDW and try to stay on property.  Much cheaper.  So now that I've figured that out, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I'm going June 24-26! Very hyped, as I've never been


----------



## Quam

Hello we are going to be at DLP from July 9-11 at the Disneyland Hotel.

So excited!


----------



## Iceman13

Our first visit is coming up on July 17 - 19. We are staying at Newport Bay


----------



## nickymaria

I am taking my girls to Paris for Thanksgiving and we will be at DLP staying at the Disneyland Hotel 11/24-26. Very excited and definitely using this forum to get as many tips as possible!


----------



## cgh

We are planning on heading to DLP from the airport when we arrive in August.  We are planning on spending the night I think at one of the Vienna hotels.


----------



## HeiHei523

We're going for our first DLP Run Weekend, arriving the Thursday 19th Sept, staying through to the morning of the Monday. Got an AirB&B just by Val d'Europe and will probably walk in most days to limber up!


----------



## jordan94

Booked last night for 5th-10th Aug. Staying off site in Val d’Europe


----------



## cindianne320

August 11-15, 2019!


----------



## Dawnyd141

My then husband and I will be going to Disneyland Paris October 8th & 9th 2019!!


----------



## BambiAndThumper

We'll be going for the Christmas season between 29th November to 2nd December!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

We are going Sept 17-23rd, staying at Newport Bay and doing the runDisney races!


----------



## MelOhioDis

We are going sometime between April 20- 25, 2020 for our honeymoon! Just one day. So excited!


----------



## CheshireChatte

Just booked for October 10 - 12 at the Sequoia Lodge (thanks to my job for sending me to Paris) -- it will be my first time at DLP!  Super excited to make DLP my third Disney destination of 2019!!


----------



## BusyMom2Three

We just decided to visit DLP Aug 24-26 at the end of our travels around France.


----------



## Dentam

We'll be arriving in exactly three weeks now!!  The last two days of a two week trip to France!


----------



## Benjsh

16th October. 

Our 6th visit to DLP but our very first during Halloween season. Looking forward to seeing how different the park looks.


----------



## Monykalyn

We are planning 2 weeks in France next May and just booked Sequoia Lodge May17-19! First time!


----------



## standardgirl

Can you please add us?  24-27 November at Cheyenne


----------



## Crystal O_o

October 31st for the party and then back on November 3rd-5th


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

My family and I will be at DLP October 30-31 as part of our upcoming trip to France


----------



## Jansr

December 28-30


----------



## TomChavez

I'm taking my family there November 4-19.


----------



## Lewdannie

We will be there mid-August for 2 days just before we head home.
Staying in an AirBnB in Val d’Europe which we will use as our Paris base as well.
Could not justify the obscene prices of the on-site hotels


----------



## Benjsh

This time tomorrow we'll be on park. Can't wait.


----------



## ThBa

We will be in the SQL GFC from April 5th until April 11 2020.

Counting the days already......


----------



## Laura678

November 22nd and 23rd. My first solo trip!


----------



## jamich

I'm going Jan 3-6th. Can't wait!


----------



## Mstamm13

My husband and I are going July 18-22, doing a split stay between Newport Bay and Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Erica_Haley

I'm going March 26th through 30th with my grandmother. First time for us both so I'm very excited!


----------



## knewton64

First time visitor to DL Paris as well as Paris........
in 3,100 more hours -

but whose counting??





T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## CERS

I'll be in Paris from Dec 30th to Jan 2nd, staying offsite. I'll be at DLP on the 31st, for NYE.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

DH surprised me on Christmas Day with a trip to DLP on the 14th of January for my Christmas/Birthday present. Can’t wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*Had some airmiles to burn and where better to fly to than Paris and visit the House of Mouse!

We'll be there January 17 to 19 (yeah for using that AP one more time before it expires) staying at the Staycity Marne La Vallee.*


----------



## Disney127

My daughter and I will be visiting Disneyland Paris from May 28 - 31st staying at Hotel Cheyenne.  After this trip to DLP, we would have visited all the Disney parks in the world.


----------



## Coldzero1116

The wife and I will be at DLP from April 6-10th.... without the kids. We splurged on the hotel and got a castle view Castle Club room. Can't wait. It's been about 12 years since I was last at DLP so can't wait to see what has all changed.


----------



## IcelandDISfan

Coldzero1116 said:


> The wife and I will be at DLP from April 6-10th.... without the kids. We splurged on the hotel and got a castle view Castle Club room. Can't wait. It's been about 12 years since I was last at DLP so can't wait to see what has all changed.



That's so amazing!! Husband and I recently booked the Disneyland Hotel for the first time and we're so unsure whether to upgrade to Castle Club!! Do share your experience please as we're not going until June (for the Pride weekend), but first off, I think having the VIP fastpass already makes it a super choice!!!


----------



## Coldzero1116

IcelandDISfan said:


> That's so amazing!! Husband and I recently booked the Disneyland Hotel for the first time and we're so unsure whether to upgrade to Castle Club!! Do share your experience please as we're not going until June (for the Pride weekend), but first off, I think having the VIP fastpass already makes it a super choice!!!


I say jump on the Castle Club! Park tickets and VIP fastpass during a busy season can help offset the cost. We splurged because we got our flights on points for nearly free. So we put that money into the hotel.


----------



## cocofan

My family and I will be there for the 1st time April 14-17, 2020, staying at the Disneyland Hotel. Looking forward to it!


----------



## doombuggy

Going back to DLP in September for the runDisney Races!  Need to earn my Castle to Chateau medal!
Staying at Sequoia Lodge September 24 to 29th.


----------



## beltane

We will be celebrating my daughter's 18th and my 50th in October, splurging a bit at Sequoia, Golden Forest lake view. More than a little bit excited already


----------



## KNovacovschi

April 21st for 1 day, our first time.


----------



## jayally

I am going on our honeymoon to Paris and London with stop at DLP and staying at the Disneyland Hotel 10-12/10-14 2020


----------



## EmmabaRose

Me and my bff are going 12th-14th May 2020 staying off-site. His birthday is the 13th so we're going to have a celebration!


----------



## Disney127

Disney127 said:


> My daughter and I will be visiting Disneyland Paris from May 28 - 31st staying at Hotel Cheyenne.  After this trip to DLP, we would have visited all the Disney parks in the world.



We had to postpone our Europe trip due to COVID-19.  Hoping that we can visit in May 2021 but will have to wait to see how things unfold.  Stay safe, Everyone!


----------



## StuartMcK

We’re booked into the Sequoia Lodge August 21-24 this year. Waiting to See what happens.


----------



## LauraJanexo

June 17-20th!


----------



## The_Banking_Scot

I am planning on going  to DLP from the 8-11 August this year as we cannot get access into the US or Japan at the moment from the UK ( Newport Bay hotel probably)


----------



## EmmabaRose

EmmabaRose said:


> Me and my bff are going 12th-14th May 2020 staying off-site. His birthday is the 13th so we're going to have a celebration!


LOL this obviously didn't happen but I am now doing a solo trip from 3/11/21- 5/11/21. Still staying off-site!


----------



## zinderella

Hopefully going 22nd February 2022 Newport Bay with my 2 girls, first time staying at Club level! So excited.


----------



## Araminta18

Tentatively planning Sept 2022 -- I know nothing about DLP so starting to dive in now and do all the research!  Any tips for a DLP newbie would be great - the pinned post was updated in 2019 and Covid has thrown a wrench in everything


----------



## Karin1984

Araminta18 said:


> Tentatively planning Sept 2022 -- I know nothing about DLP so starting to dive in now and do all the research!  Any tips for a DLP newbie would be great - the pinned post was updated in 2019 and Covid has thrown a wrench in everything


I think you have already been browsing through different threads from previous visitors and threads with tips. If you have any questions, just ask them


----------



## DanielNYC

We're going for one day as part of our trip to Paris, which will run from August 1–10, 2022. I haven't figured out exactly which day yet, but it will definitely be during the week to minimize crowds. Our entire family is really looking forward to this since we've only been to WDW and it will be interesting and fun to see the differences in all the attractions, etc.


----------



## blakes999

Going at the end of March for 4 days, havent been since they opened the second park and cant really remember that much about the main park either.  Taking my 15 month old for his first Disney park experience.


----------



## dizneeat

Going March 25th until April 3rd, staying at the Newport Bay Club.


----------



## brnrss34

Going March 22-27 staying at Santa Fe. Super excited to see the difference between DLP and WDW. Also can’t wait to tour Paris.


----------



## Karin1984

brnrss34 said:


> Going March 22-27 staying at Santa Fe. Super excited to see the difference between DLP and WDW. Also can’t wait to tour Paris.


Have fun! 

Be aware that 25 and 26 will be busy, there is a pass holder event on the 25th. So, do as much as you can on your first days during the week, or use the 25th to explore Paris/rest.

I am also there 24-26, Santa Fe


----------



## steve_rob

Woo hoo! Just booked to go back to DLP at the start of November!
Staying at the Residhome near Val D'Europe station again - that was a real revelation on our last trip and very happy to go back there. Four nights, with the plan being three full days in the parks and hopefully a day in Paris itself as well (last time we did that was over 10 years ago).


----------



## bonhoga

Hi All, Long time no speak!!! We are booked to go for my daughter's 30th on 5th July. Staying at the new Village Nature. Can't wait, it's been too long  Kxx

https://www.tickerfactory.com/ezt/d...'s+30th+Disney+birthday/dt/5/k/ed63/event.png


----------



## Fozziepitiesthefool

First time visit for me and my young adult son September 29 - October 2nd staying at a VRBO. Very excited!!


----------



## JCinMN

We can’t wait for our first visit on Aug 4-5, 2022. We are very excited for our stay at Newport Bay Club! °o°


----------



## dizneeat

Returning again (for the third time this year) on July 11th for a few days of fun and the Avanger preview. Staying at the Staycity Resort.


----------



## Chuckers

I just planned a trip, June 11 - June 15th. Staying at the Sequoia Lodge again. Going solo for my birthday.


----------



## lisajl

I will just miss you! We will be there the next week.
Came on here to get info.


----------



## Teamubr

June seems to be popular. I just booked June 15-18th at Sequoia Lodge! I can't wait. This will be our first trip to DLP.

j


----------



## Chuckers

Teamubr said:


> June seems to be popular. I just booked June 15-18th at Sequoia Lodge! I can't wait. This will be our first trip to DLP.
> 
> j


Maybe I'll leave a present in my room just in case you get it after I leave... LOL!


----------



## Chuckers

lisajl said:


> I will just miss you! We will be there the next week.
> Came on here to get info.


My Birthday is the 11th, so that's why it's that week.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I'll be at Sequoia June 19-22.


----------



## Bigwands

April 16-17  It's a short visit, but I'll be at Disney on my birthday fo my son's first experience, so it's going to be perfect.


----------

